# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή

## jk21

*Σε όλους όσους  επισκέπτονται συχνά το ιστολόγιό μου αλλά και τα φόρουμ στα οποία συμμετέχω και ειδικά στο παρόν   ,είναι νομίζω γνωστές οι θέσεις  μου ενάντια στην αιχμαλώτιση αγρίων πουλιών της πατρίδας μας. Όπως  επίσης και η αποδοχή μου στην ανάγκη στήριξης της όποιας  ήδη επιτυχημένης  αναπαραγωγής τους μέχρι τώρα,ώστε με την εξάπλωση της να συμβάλλει έμμεσα στην ελάττωση της αιχμαλωσίας νέων πουλιών  ,αρπαγμένων από τη φύση .*
*Κάτι που αποτελεί  κακή παράδοση για τον τόπο μας και θα έκανα τα πάντα για να εξαλειφθεί.  Όσο λοιπόν και αν πιστεύω ότι η εκτροφή στην αιχμαλωσία  νέων ειδών ( εκτός εκείνων των ειδών  που ήδη απο αιώνες κάποιοι καλώς ή κακώς ξεκίνησαν  ) καλά  είναι να μην ξεκινούσε ,όσο και αν είναι μια εκτροφή που εγώ επιλέγω να  μην δοκιμάζω ,από τη στιγμή που είναι υπαρκτή θέλω να βάλω το δικό μου  λιθαράκι στην σταθεροποίηση της, χωρίς την ανάγκη εισαγωγής νέων  γεννητόρων από τη φύση .Κάτι που δυστυχώς συνεχίζει να γίνεται από  αρκετούς εκτροφείς έστω και σε μικρή κλίμακα.*
*Μέσα σε αυτά τα  πλαίσια είναι και η πρόταση μου για μια συνταγή αυγοτροφής με σαφώς  ανώτερα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά  από τις υπάρχουσες έτοιμες ,  η οποία να  καλύπτει τις αυξημένες ανάγκες για  φυτική αλλά και    ζωική  κυρίως   πρωτεΐνη  κατα την περίοδο  αναπαραγωγής στα αγριοπούλια και ειδικά στις  αγαπημένες μου καρδερίνες .Τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά  είναι η χρήση όχι των  λεγόμενων προιόντων και υποπροιόντων αρτοποιίας που αναγράφουν στη  σύσταση τους οι έτοιμες ( με ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ….)  αλλά  άλευρων γνωστών όπως του σιτάλευρου  αλλά και κάποιων με ιδιαίτερη θρετπική αξία, με ενσωμάτωση τους σε κάποιο ποσοστό στο  μίγμα,τα οποία  μπορούμε να  βρούμε σε κάθε κατάστημα βιολογικών προιόντων .Άλευρα όπως  αυτού  που προέρχεται* *από τον σπόρο Αμάρανθο  ( με ιδιαίτερα υψηλά ποσοστά  βασικών αμινοξέων σε σχέση με τα  μικρά ποσά   στις άλλες φυτικές τροφές,  όπως λυσίνης αλλά και μεθειονίνης  και  άλλων βασικών αμινοξέων ) αλλά και ισχυρότατη πηγή ασβεστίου*



http://healthrecipes.com/amaranth.htm
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...lytip&dbid=231

*Επίσης της βρώμης που  έρχεται να αλληλοσυμπληρώσει εκατέρωθεν ελλείψεις της ίδιας και του  σιτάλευρου ,**σε  κάποιες βιταμίνες Β* *όσο  και σε κάποια είδη αμινοξέων ώστε με το συνδυασμό τους να  είναι η δυνατή η σύνθεση ζωικής πρωτεΐνης* 

*αλλά και στην καινοτομία  χρήσης σαλιγκαριών*


*ως πρόσθετη ζωική  πρωτεΐνη εκτός του αυγού  ,που είναι παρόμοιοι  ζωικοί  οργανισμοί με τα  σκουλήκια αφού ανήκουν και τα δυο στα ασπόνδυλα .Αποτελούν  λόγω του  μεγέθους τους ,τροφή στη φύση για μεγαλύτερα πτηνά όπως οι τσίχλες .Με  τον τρόπο που θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε μπορούν όμως άνετα να θρέψουν και  μικρότερα πουλιά ,έχοντας το πλεονέκτημα του φθηνότερου κόστους σε σχέση  με τα αποξηραμένα σκουλήκια και του εύκολου τρόπου εύρεσης τους ,αφού  πέρα από αυτά που βρίσκουμε στη φύση (   τα οποία πρέπει να  ταΐσουμε με αλεύρι για 2  μέρες και μετά μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως τροφή για ανθρώπους  και ζώα) μπορούμε να τα αγοράσουμε από καταστήματα βιολογικών και  παραδοσιακών προϊόντων προερχόμενα από εκτροφές του είδους(χρησιμοποιύνται άμεσα )  .Τέλος άλλο  ένα ισχυρό συν στην αξία αυτής της αυγοτροφής είναι η πρόταση ανάμειξης  της    με  σπόρο κινόα ελάχιστα  βρασμένο και στραγγισμένο του όποιου η άξια σε κάποια αμινοξέα,  σημαντικά για τα πουλιά ,προσεγγίζει αυτή του αυγού ,έχοντας το προτέρημα  της χαμηλής θερμιδικής άξιας χωρίς να υπολοίπεται όμως σε ωφέλιμα  λιπαρά οξέα.*




http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...BD%CF%8C%CE%B1

http://www.glosters-usa.com/alternative_to_eggs.htm



*Για την παρασκευή της βάσης της αυγοτροφής θα χρειαστούμε*

*300γρ    αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο) 

**(στην περίοδο βαψίματος της μάσκας αντικαθιστούμε τα 100 απο αυτα , με ίδια ποσότητα κιτρινου καλαμποκάλευρου ,σαν πηγη λουτεινης )* 

*200γρ    αλεύρι βρώμης (ή 100 +**100γρ    αλεύρι Αμάρανθου )

*
*6 αυγά ωμά (κρόκο και ασπράδι )*
*3 αυγά μόνο ασπράδι*

*50 ml φρέσκο πλήρες γάλα
*
*30γρ ελαιόλαδο*

*30 γ καρθαμέλαιο (γαιδουραγκαθέλαιο - distelol από καταστήματα βιολογικών  ,ένα από τα 3 συστατικά του red mask )*

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/saffl...-benefits.html

*1 φάκελλο baking powder*

*2 κουταλιές της σούπας μέλι*

*Ανακατεύουμε σε ένα μπολ με κουτάλι τα 3 αλεύρια και το baking .*

*Σε ένα άλλο βαθύ μπολ  ρίχνουμε χωρίς τσόφλι τα 6 ολόκληρα αυγά και το ασπράδι άλλων τριών  αυγών .Εκεί θα ρίξουμε και τα δυο λάδια καθώς και το αραιωμένο με λίγο  νερό (20 ml ) μέλι με τη βοήθεια μίξερ του καφέ .Στη συνέχεια με τη  βοήθεια μίξερ που φτιάχνουμε κέικ ανακατεύουμε τα υλικά και ρίχνουμε  σιγά όλο το αλεύρι έως ότου γίνει ένας ομοιόμορφος σφιχτός χυλός .Αν το  τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ σφιχτό ,όπως η ζύμη ψωμιού προσθέτουμε λίγο  νερό .Αν είναι πολύ νερουλό προσθέτουμε λίγο αλεύρι.Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχουμε με λίγη περισσότερη προσπάθεια αν  αντί μίξερ ανακατέψουμε με ένα κουτάλι μεγάλο .Βάζουμε το χυλό σε ένα  πυρίμαχο μπολ μεταλλικό ή γυάλινο ή σε κάποια φόρμα για γλυκό ή κέικ και  ψήνουμε μέχρι να πάρει χρώμα και να φαίνεται ψημένο εσωτερικά (γύρω στα  3/4 ) στους 180 βαθμούς.*

*Όταν το αυγόψωμο μας  κρυώσει ,το τρίβουμε κόβοντας το σε κομμάτια και τοποθετώντας το σε  μούλτι πολυκόφτη .Το τριμμένο αυγόψωμο είναι η βάση της αυγοτροφής μας  και διατηρείται για 20 μέρες σίγουρα στο ψυγείο και για μήνες στην  κατάψυξη όπου μπορεί να διαχωρισθεί σε σακκουλάκια σε ποσότητες  αναγκαίες για αυγοτροφή 2 -3 ημερών .Οι μέρες  διατήρησης μετά την  απόψυξη πρέπει να είναι μόνο τόσες γιατί θα προσθέσουμε και τα  σαλιγκάρια.*

*Αυτό θα γίνει ως εξής  : Ξεπλένουμε με κρύο νερό καλά τα σαλιγκάρια και στη συνέχεια τα  βράζουμε για 10 λεπτά .Σουρώνουμε καλά και όταν κρυώσουν είτε τα  βγάζουμε  από το κέλυφος για όσους γνωρίζουν με τη βοήθεια πιρουνιού  ,είτε τα σπάμε προσεκτικά και τα  αφαιρούμε από το κέλυφος ,αφήνοντας  πίσω λίγο από το πίσω μέρος τους .Στη συνέχεια ρίχνουμε στο μούλτι σε  ποσότητα τριμμένου αυτονόμου ίση με 2 δάχτυλα ύψος (200 με 250 ml )  3  σαλιγκάρια καθαρισμένα και ενεργοποιούμε παλμικά τη συσκευή μερικές  φόρες μέχρι να αναμιχτούν και να γίνουν μια μάζα με την τριμμένη  αυγοτροφή. Το τελικό παρασκεύασμα διατηρείται  στο ψυγείο  και  χορηγείται  σε  2 με 3  μέρες μόνο  ώστε να είναι σίγουρα φρέσκο*

** στην προετοιμασία  της αναπαραγωγής μπορούμε στο τριμμένο αυγόψωμο να προσθετουμε στην  ποσότητα των 200 ml στο μούλτι και 1 κουταλιού του γλυκού*

*σιτέλαιου (  wheat germ oil )* 

*που θα διαλυσουμε μαζι με το μέλι με το μιξεράκι του καφέ στη μικρή ποσότητα νερού 
*


*το οποίο αποτελεί την μεγαλύτερη φυσική πηγή βιταμίνης Ε ( 250 mg ανα 100γρ  σχεδον 5 φορές πιο πάνω απο το ηλιέλαιο ) και* 

*1 βραζιλιάνικου φυστικιού ( brazil nuts )*

*που αποτελεί ιδανική πηγή σεληνίου που δρα συνεργατικά με τη βιταμίνη Ε*

----------


## mirsini_st

καλημερα   να κανω μια ερωτηση?αντι για καρθαμελαιο  μπορω να βαλω κατι αλλο???εχω στο σπιτι σησαμελαιο και ελαιολαδο...αν κ το σησαμελαιο βρωμαει    :Happy:

----------


## mirsini_st

καλημερα   να κανω μια ερωτηση?αντι για καρθαμελαιο  μπορω να βαλω κατι αλλο???εχω στο σπιτι σησαμελαιο και ελαιολαδο...αν κ το σησαμελαιο βρωμαει    :Happy:

----------


## mirsini_st

το εβαλα για ψησιμο...δεν ξερω πως μυριζει με το γαιδουραγκαθελαιο εγω που εβαλα σησαμελαιο βρωμαει το σπιτι...    :Happy:   !!Να δουμε θα τους αρεσει???

----------


## mirsini_st

το εβαλα για ψησιμο...δεν ξερω πως μυριζει με το γαιδουραγκαθελαιο εγω που εβαλα σησαμελαιο βρωμαει το σπιτι...    :Happy:   !!Να δουμε θα τους αρεσει???

----------


## jk21

Μυρσινη και τα δυο ειναι με πολυ καλη περιεκτικοτητα σε ω3 ,ναι μπορεις να βαλεις και σησαμελαιο.το εκανα εγω περυσι μεχρι να βρω το καρθαμελαιο που εχει και καποιες αλλες καλες ιδιοτητες που βοηθουν στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου στις καρδερινες και κατα συνεπεια στον καλυτερο χρωματισμο της μασκας τους.γνωστο σκευασμα σε οσους ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη της που παρουσιαζεται οτι βοηθα στο σωστο βαψιμο της μασκας ,περιεχει εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι μαριας (milkthistle ) , εκχυλισμα oenothera biennis ( ειδος νυχτολουλουδου απο το οποιο βγαινει ο σπορος bella di note ) ,που σε σκευασματα για ανθρωπους ειναι γνωστο σαν epo (evening primrose oil ) και καρθαμελαιο  (safflower oil  )

----------


## jk21

Μυρσινη και τα δυο ειναι με πολυ καλη περιεκτικοτητα σε ω3 ,ναι μπορεις να βαλεις και σησαμελαιο.το εκανα εγω περυσι μεχρι να βρω το καρθαμελαιο που εχει και καποιες αλλες καλες ιδιοτητες που βοηθουν στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου στις καρδερινες και κατα συνεπεια στον καλυτερο χρωματισμο της μασκας τους.γνωστο σκευασμα σε οσους ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη της που παρουσιαζεται οτι βοηθα στο σωστο βαψιμο της μασκας ,περιεχει εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι μαριας (milkthistle ) , εκχυλισμα oenothera biennis ( ειδος νυχτολουλουδου απο το οποιο βγαινει ο σπορος bella di note ) ,που σε σκευασματα για ανθρωπους ειναι γνωστο σαν epo (evening primrose oil ) και καρθαμελαιο  (safflower oil  )

----------


## mirsini_st

την εφτιαξα την παραπανω τροφη τελικα να ρωτησω???μετα το ψησιμο πως πρεπει να ειναι η υφη της (πριν το τριψουμε στο μουλτι)  σαν ψωμι,σαν κεικ η ξεροψημενο σαν φρυγανια?? μου βγηκε σαν το κεικ αλλα λιγο πιο στεγνο...

----------


## mirsini_st

την εφτιαξα την παραπανω τροφη τελικα να ρωτησω???μετα το ψησιμο πως πρεπει να ειναι η υφη της (πριν το τριψουμε στο μουλτι)  σαν ψωμι,σαν κεικ η ξεροψημενο σαν φρυγανια?? μου βγηκε σαν το κεικ αλλα λιγο πιο στεγνο...

----------


## jk21

σαν κεικ βγαινει Μυρσινη.το λιγο πιο στεγνο σημαινει οτι μαλλον εβαλες λιγο λιγοτερο λαδι.no problem .μπορεις ειτε να βαζεις ελαχιστο σησαμελαιο σε καποια ποσοτητα τριμμενου (τοσο οσο να μην λασπωνει απλα να γινεται λιγο πιο αφρατο) ή να την αφρατεψεις με αλλο τροπο οπως προσθηκη βρασμενης κινοα ή φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου αφου αν μπηκε λιγοτερο λαδι και να βαλεις λιγο παραπανω αυγο (αναμιγνυοντας το με τριμμενο αυγοψωμο στο μουλτι ) δεν εχεις προβλημα με τα λιπαρα.αν τωρα και ετσι οπως ειναι ειναι αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια εισαι οκ.να θυμασαι στο τριμμενο αυγοψωμο να αναμιγνυεις και ριγανη .επισης αν εχεις λιγη κια (chia )  ή λιγο σουσαμι

----------


## jk21

σαν κεικ βγαινει Μυρσινη.το λιγο πιο στεγνο σημαινει οτι μαλλον εβαλες λιγο λιγοτερο λαδι.no problem .μπορεις ειτε να βαζεις ελαχιστο σησαμελαιο σε καποια ποσοτητα τριμμενου (τοσο οσο να μην λασπωνει απλα να γινεται λιγο πιο αφρατο) ή να την αφρατεψεις με αλλο τροπο οπως προσθηκη βρασμενης κινοα ή φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου αφου αν μπηκε λιγοτερο λαδι και να βαλεις λιγο παραπανω αυγο (αναμιγνυοντας το με τριμμενο αυγοψωμο στο μουλτι ) δεν εχεις προβλημα με τα λιπαρα.αν τωρα και ετσι οπως ειναι ειναι αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια εισαι οκ.να θυμασαι στο τριμμενο αυγοψωμο να αναμιγνυεις και ριγανη .επισης αν εχεις λιγη κια (chia )  ή λιγο σουσαμι

----------


## jk21

υστερα απο σκεψεις που εκανα με βαση οσα αναφερονται εδω
Η σημασια της ισορροπιας στην ληψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγαλους

ερχομαι να αναθεωρησω καποια πραγματα στην παρουσα αυγοτροφη που πρεπει να ισχυσουν και στις οποιες αλλες συνταγες εχω προτεινει ,πανω στην χρηση καποιων ελαιων στο μιγμα που θα ψηθει 

το καρθαμελαιο και το ελαιολαδο ειναι κυριως πηγες ω6 ή ολεικου οξεος  και καλα ειναι να αναμιχθει με καποιο λαδι πλουσιο σε ω3 .αυτο που βρισκει κανεις ευκολα στην αγορα ειναι οπως αναφερω και στον παραπανω συνδεσμο ,το λινελαιο ( flaxseed oil ) .η αλλαγη αυτη δεν ειναι αναγκαια αν στο μιγμα σπορων που δινουμε υπαρχει ισχυρη ποσοστοση περιλλα γιατι το λαδι της εχει ω3 γυρω στο 50% με 60% ,οπως και κανναβουρι ή λιναροσπορος και δεν υπερτερει σαν λιπαρος σπορος το νιζερ που ειναι πηγη ω6 .να σημειωθει οτι και το σιτελαιο που βαζουμε στην αυγοτροφη λιγο πριν τη χορηγησουμε στα πουλια για βιταμινη ε (αψητο ) ειναι και αυτο πηγη κυριως των ω6 λιπαρων οξεων .

σε καθε περιπτωση μπορουμε στο μιγμα που ετοιμαζουμε για ψησιμο να μειωσουμε τα λαδια στον ελαχιστο (αρκει να μπορει να τριβετε η ζυμη ,κατι που μπορουμε να το διαπιστωσουμε σταδιακα καθε φορα που ψηνουμε αυγοψωμο ) και να τα παρεχουμε σε αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα σε γραμμαρια τριμμενου αυγοψωμου που χορηγουμε για 1 ή 2 μερες ωστε να εχουν το μεγιστο της αξιας τους χωρις τον επηρεασμο που δεχονται απο την οξειδωση της ατμοσφαιρας .η αναμειξη τους μπορει να γινει υστερα απο διαλυση τους σε μικρη ποσοτητα νερου οπως εχω περιγραψει και για το σιτελαιο ,και απορροφηση απο κουσκους ή ρασκ .στη συνεχεια το αναμιγνυουμε με το τριμμενο αυγοψωμο

----------


## vag21

παιδια πηρα τα υλικα για τη συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη.ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα για ενα πουλακι και πιθανως να ληξουν πριν τα χρησιμοποιωσω ολα.για αυτο χωρις ντροπες οποιος θελει να του δωσω καποια υλικα ας μου στειλει πμ.μια παρεα εχουμε γινει αλλωστε.

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη φτιαξε την αυγοτροφη σου και βαλε την στην καταψηξη σε μικρε μεριδουλες... θα κρατησει 7-8 μηνες σιγουρα!!!!

----------


## jk21

ας μην φτιαξει ολα τα υλικα αλλα για 2-3 μηνες .οχι τοσο πολυ καταψυξη .οχι οτι χαλαει αλλα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

Το σητελαιο που μπορουμε να το βρουμε?

----------


## mitsman

Σε μαγαζια βιολογικων προιοντων!

----------


## vag21

την εχω βαλει εδω και 2 μερες αλλα ελαχιστο ενδιαφερον δειχνει.σκεφτομαι να του προσθεσω την επομενη φορα πιο λιγη ριγανη και ταραξακο ,μηπως φταιει αυτο.αν και πιστευω οτι συνηθισε του εμποριου που ειναι λιγοτερη υγεινη αλλα σιγουρα πιο νοστιμη.οχι τιποτα αλλο χαρηκα που την εφτιαξα με τα χερακια μου.(η κοπελια την εφτιαξε δεν εχω ιδεα απο κουζινα).

----------


## jk21

αφρατεψε την με ελαχιστη βρασμενη για λιγο και στραγγισμενη κινοa   ή δοκιμασε σε 100 γρ τριμμενου αυγψωμου να τριψεις μισο με ενα αυγο (στο μουλτι ) βρασμενο για 12  λεπτα .αφαιρεσε την ετοιμη εντελως αν εχεις ακομα .επισης βαλε μια μερα το πρωι μονο αυγοτροφη και προς το μεσημερι σπορους.αν την ξεκινησουν δεν θα σταματανε

----------


## vag21

ενω θελει να φαει κατι τον χαλαει.μολις τσιμπησει κουναει το κεφαλι σαν κατι να τον πικραινει.αυριο θα δοκιμασω να την δωσω σκετη χωρις ριγανη και ταραξακο.ισως να φταιω και εγω γιατι μολις ετριψα στο μουλτι τον αποξηραμενο ταραξακο απο ενα σακουλακι που ηταν εμεινε το ενα εκτο.οποτε μια κουταλια ταραξακο και μια κουταλια ριγανη σε 6 λουταλιες αυγοτροφη να ηταν υπερβολη.εγινε καταπρασσινο το μειγμα.

----------


## mitsman

ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στα 200 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης και την κανουν να μυριζει απιστευτα πολυ!!!
ποσο μαλλον σε 6 κουταλιες!!!

----------


## vag21

μητσο τι αναλογια βαζεις εσυ?

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη εγω εχω παρει τσουκνιδα, χαμομηλι, βασιλικο, ριγανη, θυμαρι, δικταμο, αγκαθι μαριας, ταραξακο σε αποξηραμενη μορφη... τα εχω βαλει ολα μαζι και τα εχω βαλει στο μουλτι να ανακατευτουν οσο γινεται και μετα ολα μαζι σε ενα ταπερακι.. και στα 200 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης βαζω 1,5 κουταλακι του γλυκου!!!

----------


## jk21

κατσε λιγο βρε βαγγελη ... ποσο τελικα ταραξακο εβαλες σε 100 γρ αυγοψωμου;τα 5/6 του σακκουλιου δεν ειναι 1 κουταλια που λες παρακατω σε 6 κουταλιες αυγοτροφη ... εγω σιγουρα βαζω παραπανω απο τον δημητρη (στα 100γρ  1-2 κουταλιες αποξηραμενων βοτανων ) αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα .οχι ομως και μισο μισο αυγοψωμο και βοτανα οπως μαλλον πρεπει να εκανες σε ογκο εσυ

----------


## mitsman

εβαλε 2 κουταλιες βοτανα σε  6 κουταλιες αυγοτροφης... αρα το 1/3 ηταν βοτανα!

----------


## jk21

δεν το βρισκω υπερβολικο .... ομως ειναι θεμα γουστου πουλιων και αποτομης αλλαγης ... βεβαια αν εννοει τον ταραξακο τριμμενο ...ε τοτε και μια κουταλια της σουπας μπολκη την βλεπω .ενα κουταλι του γλυκου τριμμενος αρκει

----------


## vag21

ισως να μην το διατυπωσα σωστα.οταν πηρα τον ταραξακο ηταν ατριφτος και γεμιζε ενα σακουλακι,οταν τον ετριψα εμεινε το ενα εκτο. εβαλα σε 6 κουταλιες του γλυκου αυγωψομο 1 κουταλια του γλυκου τριμμενο ταραξακο και μια τριμμενη ριγανη.σημερα που την εβαλα σκετη χωρις βοτανα την εφαγε μια χαρα.λεω να του τα προσθετω λιγο λιγο μπας και τα συνηθισει.

----------


## jk21

σε αυτη τη δοσολογια οπως το λες τωρα ειναι μια χαρα .απλα δεν την εχουν συνηθισει .αυξανε σταδιακα .αφου ξεκινησανε να την τρωνε ,θα την φανε και με βοτανα .να ξερεις οτι αυτο που βαζεις στην ταιστρα την επομενη το πετας

----------


## vag21

εδωσα σε ενα φιλο που εχει ενα καναρινακι ,και μου ειπε οτι του αρεσε πολυ.δημητρη διαβαζα τα οφελη του αμαρανθου και της βρωμης και επαθα πλακα.αν θελουμε να την κανουμε πιο ποιοτικη μπορουμε να αυξησουμε αναλογικα τις ποσοτητες αυτων των δυο αλευριων μειωνοντας την ποσοτητα του αλευριου απο σιτο?η ακομα καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιουσαμε μονο τα δυο αλευρια(αμαρανθο-βρωμη)?

----------


## jk21

...και που να διαβασεις για την κινοα ....
*O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*

μπορεις να τα αυξησεις στο 1 προς 1  προς 1 .οχι παραπανω για να εχει συνεκτικοτητα η ζυμη .μπορεις καλλιστα να βαλεις και μικρο μερος απο καλαμποκαλευρο που εχει και κεινο τα θετικα του .εχει και την λουτεινη του .... !!!! αν βρεις αλευρι κινοα (λιγο δυσκολο ) βαλε αντι αμαρανθου 


για ανθρωπινο ψωμι ο αμαρανθος παντως πρεπει να ειναι σε μικρη ποσοτητα γιατι δινει γευση που δεν την συνηθιζεις αμεσως 

αν εχουμε θηλυκα πουλια ,σε χωρο ξεχωρα απο τα αρσενικα σε ποσοτητα μεχρι 10-15 % μπορουμε να βαζουμε και σογιαλευρο ,αρκει να ειναι απο βιολογικα .εχει μεγαλη θρεπτικη αξια, συγκρισιμη μονο με την κινοα και το αυγο αλλα ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος ως προς την συσταση του σε φυτοοιστρογονα που στα θηλυκα ειναι κατι θετικοτατο  σε λελογισμενες ποσοτητες ,για τα αρσενικα ομως ειδικα οσα αναπτυσσονται σεξουαλικα και στους νεοσσους οχι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## vag21

αααα δημητρη εκει που νομιζω οτι εχω οτι πιο ποιοτικο στη διατροφη του πουλιου μου πετας κατι καινουργιο και με κανεις και τρεχω.για την κινοα θα ρωτησω στο αντοιχο topic.παντως παιδια ξαναλεω οτι ειναι μεγαλη χαρα οταν φτιαχνεις κατι μονος σου και περιμενεις πως και πως αν την αποδεχονται τα πουλια σου.δημητρη με βαση την εμπειρια σου με τη θα βαθμολογουσες την συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη και μια πολυ καλη του εμποριου.

----------


## jk21

..... τα πεταω σταδιακα για να μην βαρυστομαχιασεις   ::  και να θυμασαι παντα οτι ολα αυτα για ενα πουλακι που θα ηθελα να μην ξαναπροσπαθησει ποτε κανενας να αναπαραγει ! 


δεν μπορω να βαθμολογησω κατι το οποιο δεν χρησιμοποιω καθολου .το γιατι ειμαι απολυτος στο να μην το χρησιμοποιω ισως ειναι ενα εργαλειο για σενα να βαλεις μια υποθετικη βαθμολογια .... θεωρητικα και μονο μπορω να σου πω οτι μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ειναι μια χαρα για καποιον που φτιαχνει στην τυχη σπιτικες αυτοτροφες απο οτι να ναι υλικα σε οτι να ναι δοσεις και κυριως δεν τις συντηρει σωστα .οι σπιτικες αυγοτροφες αυτο που εχου θετικο ,την φρεσκαδα των υλικων ,μπορει να μετατραπει σε μπουμερακ σε χερια τεμπεληδων εκτροφεων .αυτοι ας αρκεστουνε στα twilight zone bakery products των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων και στα ... fish products καποιων συμπληρωματων τους .... 

αν τωρα θες να σου βαθμολογησε τις δικες μου συνταγες που εχω προτεινει κατα καιρους ( θα τις δεις εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...οτροφής   ) πιστευω οτι η αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη ειναι η μακραν ποιοτικοτερη για ολα τα πτηνα (αν βγαλουμε το σαλιγκαρι )

μετα αυτη του αυγοψωμου 2 

μετα αυτη του αυγοψωμου 

μετα η ευκολη συνταγη με τη φρυγανια 

και παραλλληλη ολων σαν συνδιασμος με αυτες εκεινη με την χρηση κουσκους 

απο μονη της ισως στο επιπεδο του αυγοψωμο 2 με θετικα και αρνητικα στοιχεια σε σχεση με κεινο .αν υπηρχε κουκους απο κινοα θα διαλεγα φυσικα αυτην .παντως η μιξη αυγοτροφης για ιθαγενη με μικρη ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης με κουσκους (για να απορροφα ομοιομορφα τα προσθετα συμπληρωματα ) ειναι το ιδανικο

----------


## vag21

το θυμαμαι το θυμαμαι ,αυτο σε κανει και πιο αγαπητο οχι μονο σε μενα αλλα πιστευω και σε ολα τα παιδια του forum.οταν τελειωσει αυτη που εχω φτιαξει τωρα θα κανω την αναλογια που μου ειπες παραπανω (1 1 1 τα αλευρια).

----------


## jk21

> .μπορεις καλλιστα να βαλεις και μικρο μερος απο καλαμποκαλευρο που εχει και κεινο τα θετικα του .εχει και την λουτεινη του .... !!!! αν βρεις αλευρι κινοα (λιγο δυσκολο ) βαλε αντι αμαρανθου



εδω
*Καρδερίνα    :   Το βάψιμο της μάσκας      ,  Red mask of european goldfinch*στο ποστ 80 υπαρχει και η συγκεκριμενη προταση μου για τη χρηση καλαμποκαλευρο (25 % των αλευρων ) εξηγωντας αναλυτικοτατα τη σπουδαιοτητα του σε λουτεινη

----------


## vag21

καλη χρονια δημητρη να χαιρεσαι την οικογενια σου και τα πουλακια σου.
απο οτι καταλαβα μια ποιοτικοτερη αυγοτροφη θα ηταν η εξης.
225γρ σιτου σκληρου.
75γρ καλαμποκαλευρο.
100γρ βρωμης.
100γρ αμαρανθος.
και τα υπολοιπα υλικα κανονικα.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για εκτος εποχης βαψιματος (λογω αναγκης  λουτεινης  )  θα ελεγα ναι ειναι μια χαρα ! στο βαψιμο ομως προτεινα απο σημερα στα 500 συνολικα γρ αλευρων 25% καλαμποκαλευρο 


δηλαδη 

200γρ σιταλευρο ( κοβουμε απο σιταρι για να μην κοψουμε τα ποσοστα μεθειονινης ,κυστεινης ,λυσινης της βρωμης ή του αμαρανθου σε μια κρισιμη περιοδο αναπτυξης φτερωματος ) 
125 γρ καλαμποκαλευρο
175 βρωμη + αμαρανθο ( πανω κατω απο μισο το καθενα )

----------


## vag21

στη δικη μου περιπτωση που μιλαμε για καρδερινοκαναρο.την πρωτη την χρησιμοποιουμε στη συντηρηση και τη δευτερη στην πτεροροια που θα βγουν τα νεα φτερα και θα βαφτει η οποια μασκα του πουλιου.

----------


## jk21

οπως τα λες

----------


## vag21

θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω και λιγους σπορους?η θα σκαλιζει την αυγοτροφη για να βρει τους σπορους?σκεφτομαι για κια.τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να βαλω?και σε τη αναλογια?αν γινεται πειτε μου σε κουταλιες για τι μου ειναι πιο ευκολο.τωρα στη συντηρηση στις 6-7 κουταλιες αυγοτροφη προσθετω 1 κουταλια ριγανη-ταραξακο και την τρωει,μηπως κατι παραπανω ειναι υπερβολη?

----------


## jk21

σαφως και θα μπορουσες !μικρου μεγεθους οπως chia ,camelina ,fonio ή και νιζερ αν εχει πολυ λιγο το βασικο μιγμα σου (αλλιως καλυτερα οχι αυτο )  .εγω ετσι χορηγω συνηθως τους μικρους σπορους  .σε 250 ml αυγοψωμου βαζω 1 κουταλια της σουπας ρηχη κια και καμελινα .οχι ομως στη συντηρηση .εσυ αν το θες για το καρδερινοκαναρο που δεν ζευγαρωνει βαζε 1 κουτακι του γλυκου .στην πτεροροια το αυξανεις .για ταραξακο ,ριγανη αν εννοεις τριμμενα που δεν πιανουν ογκο ,μια κουταλια της σουπας συνολο  ειναι οκ

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ



----------


## jk21

..... καλη μας ορεξη ! να τρωει ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟς και στα γαρδελια να μην δινει !!!   ::

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Η θαυματουργη αυγοτροφη συνταγη του Δημητρη που σε αυτη προσθετω κινοα ,γυρη ,αναλογα με την εποχη ,τσια και αλεσμενα σαλιγκαρια την εποχη της αναπαραγωγης .Δυο μηνες τωρα προσθετω και καμελινα και λιγους σισαμοσπορους.την δινω περισοτερο απο ενα χρονο και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι καταπληκτικα.Οι αυγοτροφες του εμπορειου μπροστατης  ειναι .....απλες οδοντοκρεμες

----------


## jk21

ολα τα εχω δει αλλα οδοντοκρεμες με  << προιοντα και υποπροιοντα δημητριακων >>  και <<αφυδατωμενο   αυγο και υποπροιοντα αυγου >>  πρωτη φορα ακουω   :Happy0187:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Αυτος ειναι ο σπορος κινοα ,δεν ειναι αποδεκτος απο ολα τα πουλια μου 4στα 10 δεν τον προτιμουν ,τα μικρα ομως που τα εχουν ταισει οι γονεις τους τον τιμουν .

----------


## jk21

στα 4 που δεν τον προτιμουν (υποθετω μεσα στην αυγοτροφη βρασμενο και στραγγιζμενο ) δοκιμασε τον στην ξερη μορφη του σε μικρη ποσοτητα εντος του μιγματος που τρωνε και δες αν τον τρωνε

----------


## vag21

συζητηση με πετσοπα.
πετσοπ:καλαααα εφερα την αυγοτροφη
vag21:ευχαριστω αλλα φτιαχνω σπιτικη
πετσοπ:οτι και να κανεις σαν και αυτη δεν ειναι
vag21:αν εχει μεσα 4 διαφορετικα βιολογικα αλευρια,ελαιολαδο,καρθαμελ  αιο και λινελαιο θα την παρω
πετσοπ :sad: σιωπη για λιγο)σαν και αυτη δεν ειναι

χαχαχα τον κουφανα ε?

----------


## jk21

ζω για την μερα που οι ετοιμες θα ειναι σαν και αυτη σε πρωτες υλες και καλυτερη απο αυτη σαν παρασκευη και συνθηκες συντηρησης ! γιατι αυτο εχει σημασια : οσοι δεν μπαινουν σε αυτη τη διαδικασια (οχι δυσκολη )να εχουν την ευκαιρια για ενα ποιοτικοτερο προιον ! 

αν το απαιτησουμε ,θα το κανουν !

----------


## vag21

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει αυτο δημητρη.επειδη ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα ομως θελω να πω στα παιδια που δε την εχουν φτιαξει οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολη και αξιζει το κοπο.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Και εγω δεν  νομιζω αυτοι τις κατασκευαζουν για να ειναι ευχαριστεσ στην οσμη των ανθρωπων και δεν τους συμφερει οικονομικα για αυτο βαζουν ολα τα υποπροοιοντα μεσα,χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει η υγεια του καταναλωτη και η αγωνεια και αγαπη του κατοχου.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Ενα απλο παραδειγμα ειναι..το πως διατηρουντε σε μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα, ποσα συντηρητικα εχουν που δεν αναφερωνται κλπ.Και μετα λεμε τι εχουν τα ερμα και ψωφανε?

----------


## jk21

Χωρις να αποκλειω να υπαρχουν σε μικρες ποσοτητες συντηριτικα ,για να ειμαι δικαιος ,την διατηρηση τους την οφειλουν στην προσθηκη αφυδατωμενων υλικων στην παρασκευη πχ αφυδατωμενο αυγο  που και με το ψησιμο οδηγει σε σκευασμα ... μακρας διαρκειας .βεβαια τετοιες επεξεργασιες οδηγουν σε απωλεια θρεπτικων συστατικων ,εξου και η προσθηκη των συνθετικων που γραφουν σαν προσθετες

----------


## vag21

δημητρη λιγο τριμμενο οστρακο μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε η καλυτερα να το βαζουμε μονο του?αν ναι ,μισο κουταλακι στις 7 κουταλιες αυγοτροφη ειναι καλα?

----------


## jk21

οποιος δεν εχει ηδη διαλυσεις συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου με καποιο τροπο στην αυγοτροφη ,ναι μπορει ! μια χαρα ειναι και η αναλογια .αρκει να δει οτι το αποδεχονται ετσι τα πουλια .ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα και προτιμησεων πουλιου .καποια το θελουν σκετο οχι ανεμιγμενο .δοκιμασε το

----------


## οδυσσέας

έχει υπολογίσει κάποιος από τα παιδιά που έχει φτιάξει αυτή την αυγοτροφή πόσο του στοιχίζει το κιλό?

Με αυτή την αυγοτροφή έχει μεγαλώσει κάποιος καρδερινάκια?
Δημήτρη αντί για σαλιγκάρι μπορούμε να βάλουμε γαρίδες?

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ξερω καποιους σιγουρα αλλα θα σου αναφερω τον Γιωργο απο το αιγιο που το εχει πει και εδω και αλλου δημοσια .ναι μεγαλωνουν ανετα τα μικρα .οσο αφορα την αναγκη για αυγοτροφη ειναι επαρκεστατη .η τιμη της ειναι σαφως μικροτερη απο τις ετοιμες ενω η αξια της δεν συγκρινεται .....
για τις γαριδες αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν σιγουρα σε ετοιμα σκευασματα.αλλα γιατι ολοι φοβαστε το σαλιγκαρι; και μελιγκρα ωμη ή βραστη αν φοβαται καποιος τυχον μικροβια (αλλα αυτην τρωνε τα πουλια στη φυση ) μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## οδυσσέας

η καρδερίνα τάιζε? 
μόνο αυγοτροφή η έβαζε και σκουλήκια?

ας κάνει κάποιος τον κόπο να μας γράψει πόσο στοιχίζει? δεν τίθεται θέμα ποιότητας σαφώς και η φτιαχτεί είναι καλύτερη.
Σαλιγκάρια δεν πουλάνε σε ολες τις περιοχες της Ελλαδας.

----------


## jk21

η καρδερινα ταιζε κανονικα αυγοψωμο .δεν ξερω κατι για χορηγηση σκουληκιων παραλληλα για να το πω εγκυρα .αν το δει ο γιωργος θα σου γραψει .παντως αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι τοτε δεν ειχε δωσει σκουληκια .ετσι θυμαμαι και αυτο ηταν που τον ειχε ενθουσιασει 

για την τιμη τωρα της συνταγης

*300γρ αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο)    --->  70 λεπτα (βιολογικο )

100γρ αλεύρι βρώμης  ------>  40 λεπτα 

100γρ αλεύρι Αμάρανθου ή κινοα  ------>  70 λεπτα ( μπορει να βαλεις στη θεση του και αλευρι βρωμης με μικρη μειωση της θρεπτικης αξιας .για λουτεινη και το βαψιμο της μασκας αντι κινοα μπορεις να βαλεις καλαμποκαλευρο κιτρινο αλλα τοτε θα βαλεις 200 βρωμη και 200 σιταριου και οχι 100 και 300 αντιστοιχα )

6 αυγά ωμά (κρόκο και ασπράδι ) -----> 1μισυ ευρω το πολυ 2

3 αυγά μόνο ασπράδι  -----> 60 λεπτα

30γρ ελαιόλαδο -----> κατι λιγα λεπτα .δεν το υπολογιζω...

30 γ καρθαμέλαιο (γαιδουραγκαθέλαιο - distelol από καταστήματα βιολογικών ,ένα από τα 3 συστατικά του red mask )  ------>γυρω στα 60 λεπτα αλλα μπορεις να βαλεις και ελαιολαδο


1 φάκελλο baking powder  ---- > 10 λεπτα πανω κατω

2 κουταλιές της σούπας μέλι  
*



συνολο  γυρω στα 5 ευρω και βγαινει ανετα 1 κιλο και παραπανω 
δεν βαζω τα σαλιγκαρια .βαλε αλλα τρια αυγα ολοκληρα και εισαι μια χαρα .τα αμινοξεα του ασπραδιου ειναι τα πιο πληρη .αν δεν βρισκεις πουθενα σαλιγκαρι και επιμενεις στην αναγκη παρομοιας υφης τροφης (γιατι το αυγο ζωικη πρωτεινη ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ) υπολογισε και λιγες γαριδες αντιστοιχου βαρους .ομως σαλιγκαρια εχουν και τα μαρκετ κατεψυγμενα

----------


## οδυσσέας

σ'ευχαριστω Δημήτρη!  περιμένω και την απάντηση του Γιώργου.

----------


## joncr

Σημερα ,εφτιαξα την πρωτη μου αυγοτροφη με αποξηραμενα βοτανα  , με οτι ειχα σπιτι.

Καταρχας εφτιαξα το μιγμα με τα βοτανα που χρησιμοποιησα:

2 δοσεις Ταραξακο
1 δοση τσουκνιδα
1 δοση λουιζα
1 δοση ριγανη
1 δοση θυμαρι
1 δοση σπορους γαιδουραγκαδο ( βρασμενους )
1/2 δοση φασκομηλο
1/2 δοση θρουμπι
1/2 δοση δυοσμο
1/4 δοση μεντα
1/4 δοση χαμομηλι
1/10 δοση βαλσαμο
1/10 δοση εστραγκον
2 καψουλες φυτικες με εκχιλισμα γαιδουραγκαθου (milk thistle)
2 φυτικες καψουλες με χολινη, ινοσιτολη,κυτταρινη, κα

αυτα τα περασα στο μπλεντερ και γεμιζα ενα βαζακι για να τα εχω.

Κατοπιν εβαλα :
9 μπισκοτα πτι μπερ ( 10 ειχα αλλα το ενα το εφαγα)
1 αυγο ( ολο το ασπραδι και το 1/4 απο τον κροκο)
1 κουταλακι ειλαιολαδο ( απο το κτημα μου ε , κατσε καλα)
1 σταγονα αιθεραιο ελαιο μαγηρικης πορτοκαλι
και μιαμιση κουταλια της σουπας απο το μιγμα βοτανων.

αυτο ηταν.

Την Πεμπτη που θα κατεβω στο κεντρο θα αγορασω και τους υπολοιπους σπορους και βοτανα που ειδα στο νημα καθος και σκουλικια ή σαλιγκαρια , να κανω κιαλλες αυγοτροφες.

Μυριζει υπεροχα παντως και εχει την σωστη υφη , ελπιζω να μην εκανα κανενα λαθος.
Θα περιμενω τις παρατηρησεις σας πριν του την δωσω...

----------


## jk21

κακως δεν εβαλες πληρες το αυγο .ισως και παραπανω .τα μπισκοτα τα προτεινω σαν συμπληρωμα στην βαση και οχι σαν βαση γιατι εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη .προβλημα βεβαια υπαρχει αν δινεις σε σταθερη βαση .τωρα την δινεις ανετα .μην σε νοιαζει .θα σου ελεγα και επιμενω να δοκιμασεις με το αυγοψωμο .γινεται πανευκολα

----------


## joncr

θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα. Ενα ςφιλος μου ειπε αντι για μπισκοτα να βαλω παξιμαδια Κρητης. Λογικο μου ακουγετε....

----------


## jk21

και σωστοτερο αλλα πολυ πιο ακριβο ,χαμηλοτερο ποιοτικα και με περισσοτερο κοπο να τρεχεις να τα αγοραζεις απο το να βαλεις σε ενα μπολ αλευρι ,ελαχιστο λαδι ,μερικα αυγα ,λιγο νερο και baking powder να τα ανακατεψεις λιγο να γινουν πηχτος χυλος και να τα ψησεις ωστε να εχεις το αυγοψωμο σαν βαση

----------


## karakonstantakis

> η καρδερινα ταιζε κανονικα αυγοψωμο .δεν ξερω κατι για χορηγηση σκουληκιων παραλληλα για να το πω εγκυρα .αν το δει ο γιωργος θα σου γραψει .παντως αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι τοτε δεν ειχε δωσει σκουληκια .ετσι θυμαμαι και αυτο ηταν που τον ειχε ενθουσιασει 
> 
> για την τιμη τωρα της συνταγης
> 
> *300γρ αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο)    --->  70 λεπτα (βιολογικο )
> 
> 100γρ αλεύρι βρώμης  ------>  40 λεπτα 
> 
> 100γρ αλεύρι Αμάρανθου ή κινοα  ------>  70 λεπτα ( μπορει να βαλεις στη θεση του και αλευρι βρωμης με μικρη μειωση της θρεπτικης αξιας .για λουτεινη και το βαψιμο της μασκας αντι κινοα μπορεις να βαλεις καλαμποκαλευρο κιτρινο αλλα τοτε θα βαλεις 200 βρωμη και 200 σιταριου και οχι 100 και 300 αντιστοιχα )
> ...


*



Θέλω να ξεκινήσω την αυγοτροφή στον Αρτοπαρασκευαστή !! Κάποια υλικά δεν τα έχω οπότε θα την φτιάξω με τροποποιήσεις !!

**200γρ αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο) 

200γρ αλεύρι βρώμης 

100γρ αλεύρι καλαμποκαλευρο κιτρινο 

6 αυγά ωμά (κρόκο και ασπράδι )
3 αυγά μόνο ασπράδι 

60γρ ελαιόλαδο -----> δεν έχω καρθαμέλαιο οπότε τα 30γρ. ελαιόλαδο το κάνω 60γρ !!

**1 φάκελλο baking powder  (Εχω χύμα συσκευασία....30 γρ. είναι καλά ??? )

2 κουταλιές της σούπας μέλι* *


Να προσθέσω σε όλα τα παραπάνω και 2 κουταλιές της σούπας αποξηραμένα βότανα μίξη που έχω ??  

Σκέφτομαι να προσθέσω και (30γρ ???) βρασμένη κινόα μέσα στον Αρτοπ/στή  & 1 σταγόνα το γνωστό άρωμα πορτοκάλι (δεν έχω ξύσμα προς το παρόν)


Πριν ξεκινήσω...κάποια παρατήρηση-διόρθωση Δημήτρη ??? 

* :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

το λαδι και 30 νβα μεινει μια χαρα ειναι αλλα αν θες βαλε και λιγο παραπανω .για το baking δεν ξερω αυτη τη στιγμη .δεν ξερω ποσα γρ ειναι η συσκευασια του φακελλου .βοτανα μην βαλεις .μονο μετα το ψησιμο οταν την ετοιμαζεις για να την δωσεις .πορτοκαλι σαφως βαλε

----------


## joncr

> Σημερα ,εφτιαξα την πρωτη μου αυγοτροφη με αποξηραμενα βοτανα  , με οτι ειχα σπιτι.
> 
> Καταρχας εφτιαξα το μιγμα με τα βοτανα που χρησιμοποιησα:
> 
> 2 δοσεις Ταραξακο
> 1 δοση τσουκνιδα
> 1 δοση λουιζα
> 1 δοση ριγανη
> 1 δοση θυμαρι
> ...


Σημερα πηγα για ψωνια , και εμπλουτισατο μιγμα με 2 δοσεις καλεντουλα , 1 δοση παπαρουνοσπορο , 1/2 δοση γυρη , και 1 δοση αποξυραμενα σκουλικια ειδικα για καρδερινες. Ελπιζω να ειναι πλεον καλη η συνταγη μου.. :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

για να δουμε .πιστευω στο ποσο θα γινει αποδεκτη θα πεξει ρολο και το ποσο πολλα ειναι τα βοτανα σε σχεση με την βαση και το αυγο .θα ελεγα να μην αποτελουν σημαντικοτατο ποσοστο

----------


## joncr

κοιτα , ειναι περιπου το 10% με 15% τα βοτανα (μια κουταλια της σουπας και κατι) . Απο οτι παρατηρησα πεσανε με τα μουτρα και τρωγανε... Ελπιζω να ειναι για καλο. Παντως οποτε τους βαζω αυγοτροφη ή κατι φρεσκο , πανε αμεσως και το τρωνε , αλλα μετα ξαναγυρνανε στους σπορους. Δηλαδη οτι φανε την πρωτη μιση ωρα. Βεβαια δεν ξερω και ολη την ωρα τι κανουν , δεν ειμαι και συνεχεια απο πανω τους , αλλα γενικα νομιζω οτι ενθουσιαζωνται με κατι καινουργιο , τρωνε και μετα το παρατανε. Ετσι και αλλιως την αυγοτροφη μετα 3-4 ωρες την βγαζω λογο της ζεστης. Ειδομεν!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Θέλω να ξεκινήσω την αυγοτροφή στον Αρτοπαρασκευαστή !! Κάποια υλικά δεν τα έχω οπότε θα την φτιάξω με τροποποιήσεις !!
> 
> *200γρ αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο) 
> 
> 200γρ αλεύρι βρώμης 
> 
> 100γρ αλεύρι καλαμποκαλευρο κιτρινο 
> 
> 6 αυγά ωμά (κρόκο και ασπράδι )
> ...


*



Ξανά μανά τα ίδια !! χαχαχαχα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω....δεύτερη προσπάθεια και πάλι τα ίδια !! Το αυγόψωμο δεν μου φουσκώνη καθόλου.  Σίγουρα κάτι παίζει με το Baking Powder.. Ημερομηνία λήξεως τέλος 2013 !! Σε ότι ψωμί κανονικό έχω φτιάξει μέχρι σήμερα με το να βάζω ξερή μαγιά 9 γραμμαρίων όλα φουσκώνουν όπως πρέπει σε ένα ψωμί !!   Στην τρίτη προσπάθεια θα βάλω μαγιά να δω τι παίζει.... !!! 
Βέβαια το ότι δεν φούσκωσε δεν με χαλάει καθόλου. Το ζύγισα και είναι ακριβώς 978 γραμμάρια !!!!!!! 
Στο multi....σακουλάκια...και κατάψυξη !!!!   

*


 ::

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ το ποσοστο ειναι μια χαρα .η συχνη χρηση μεγαλης ποσοτητας  μπισκοτου  με προβληματιζει 

ΑΛΕΞ μια χαρα ειναι το φουσκωμα ! φτανει τοσο ,να κρατα και καποια υγρασια .αν βαλεις μαγια θα σου ξερενεται και θα χαλα πιο ευκολα λογω σακχαρομυκητα

----------


## adreas

Τα  υγρά  που  έχει  είναι λίγα.  Πριν  καιρό  έπαιρνα  τηλέφωνο το  Δημήτρη  και του  έλεγα  αυτό το  πράγμα  και μου  είπε  πως  είναι  εντάξει.  Μετά  όμως πρόσθεσα λίγο  γάλα,  άλλες  φορές νερό   το  έκανα ποιο  αφράτο  και  έτσι  έλυσα το  πρόβλημα.  Και  κέικ  να  κάνειςγια  ανθρώπινη  κατανάλωση τόσο  σφιχτό δεν  θα  φουσκώσει

----------


## jk21

τα υγρα πρεπει να ειναι τοσα ωστε το μιγμα να  ειναι ενας χυλος προς το σφιχτο αλλα οχι πολυ .αν τα αυγα πχ ειναι μικρα ή καποια αλευρα τραβουν νερο παραπανω ,θα χρειαστει να προσθεσουμε .ειτε νερο ειτε και γαλα που λεει ο Ανδρεας αρκει να ειναι μεχρι  5% του συνολικου μιγματος για αποφυγη προβληματων λακτοζης .το εχω δοκιμασει και με παραπανω (μεχρι 10 % ) χωρις προβλημα αλλα ολα τα πουλια δεν ειναι ιδια .προσθετει βιταμινη d και ασβεστιο σε σημαντικοτατο βαθμο !!!! ομως μην φουσκωνετε πολυ το μιγμα .στεγνωνει μετα πιο ευκολα .ειναι οπως το ζυμωτο ψωμι που κρατα περισσοτερο απο αυτο με μαγια που σε 1-2 μερες ειναι αχυρο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*To μείγμα εμένα μου φάνηκε κανονικό όσο ανακατευόταν στο μηχάνημα !! Είχε πολύ ωραίο ανακάτεμα όπως και στα ψωμιά που φτιάχνω. Οταν όμως πήγα να ελέγξω στης 2,30 ώρες και είδα ότι δεν έχει φουσκώσει καθόλου...λέω άντε πάλι τα ίδια κάτι κάνω λάθος !! 
Ολα τα υλικά μπήκαν με ακρίβεια γραμμαρίου, όποτε λέω κάτι παίζει με το μπεικιν. 
Γνωρίζουμε βέβαια ότι κανένα ψωμί δεν φουσκώνει χωρίς αλάτι και εάν φουσκώσει μετά από λίγο θα πέσει διότι δεν έχει κάτι να κρατήσει την γλουτένη & συν ότι περιέχει καλαμποκάλευρο που είναι ποιο δύσκολο διότι θεωρείται βαρύ αλεύρι !!!!!! 
Οπότε αφού Αλάτι ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούμε στις τροφές των πουλιών μας γιατί επιβαρύνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την λειτουργία των νεφρών τους, αρκούμαστε στο μη.... "εμφανίσιμο" αυγόψωμο !! Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι είναι πιο ωραίο στο θρυμμάτισμα από το πρώτο που είχα φτιάξει !! Παίζουν σημασία τα άλευρα...  

Με το καλό λοιπόν και επόμενο !!!

*Πάμε να δούμε και ολοκληρωμένη την αυγοτροφή μου  !! (αν θέλει η διαχείριση μπορεί να το αποκόψει σε νέο νήμα)* 

** Πάμε να δούμε υλικά και την διαδικασία* *με όσα έχουν καταγραφεί στο club !!!!** 


Ολα στον Αρτοπαρασκευαστή 

**200γρ αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο)* 


*200γρ αλεύρι βρώμης (βιολογικά προϊόντα)*


*100γρ αλεύρι καλαμποκαλευρο κιτρινο* 


*6 αυγά ωμά (κρόκο και ασπράδι )*




*60γρ ελαιόλαδο -----> δεν έχω καρθαμέλαιο αλλιώς θα έβαζα 30γρ. για καλύτερο συνδυασμό Αμινοξέων & Ω3 λιπαρά οξέα (στην επόμενη...) για την καλύτερη λειτουργία στο συκώτι !!*


*30 γρ. baking powder (την επόμενη θα βάλω ένα φακελάκι ξηρή μαγιά να προσέξω... φούσκωμα)* 


*2 κουταλιές της σούπας μέλι 


**Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό όπως και το πρώτο αυγόψωμο 


*




*Εδώ τριμμένο στο Multi
*




*Σακουλάκι και κατάψυξη !!
*



*Πάμε τώρα στην αυγοτροφή μου με βάση το παραπάνω αυγόψωμο !!

Καταρχάς έχω φτιάξει ένα μείγμα αποξηραμένων αλλά και φρέσκων βοτάνων από τον βοτανόκηπο μου !! Βότανα από το..."Φαρμακείο της Φύσης" !!!!!  

Μείγμα από 1 κ.γ. το κάθε βότανο : Ταραξάκος - Τσουκνίδα - Ρίγανι - Φασκόμηλο - Λουίζα - Καλέντουλα - Κατηφές - Χαμομήλι - Μελισόχορτο - Θρούμπι - Μαλοτήρα - Δυόσμο - Μέντα - Θυμάρι - Βάλσαμο - Εστραγκόν - Κάρθαμο - Τσάι - Αρμπαρόριζα - Μαντζουράνα !!! 
*
*


Πάμε τώρα σε έναν σπόρο με ιδιαίτερη διατροφική αξία.... "Κινόα" 
*
*
Με την Κινόα να είναι σε περίοπτη θέση σε κάθε πάγκο καταστημάτων με βιολογικά προϊόντα δικαιολογούν πλήρως την ονομασία που του έχει δοθεί Παγκοσμίως σαν "the Miracle Seed" 
*http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...BD%CF%8C%CE%B1
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.episth...ogia&id=241758
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?d...name=foodspice
http://perierga.gr/2011/01/%CE%BA%CE...4%CE%BF%CF%82/
*
Την διατροφική αξία του σπόρου Κινόα μαρτυρεί και η NASA !!! 
<<  Chenopodium quinoa is being considered as a new
crop for the Controlled Ecological Life Support System
(CELSS) because of its high protein values (12-18%) and
unique amino acid composition. Lysine, an essential
amino acid that is deficient in many grain crops, is found
in quinoa approaching Food and Agriculture Organization
of the United Nations (FAO) standards set for humans.
This “new” crop, rich in protein and with desirable proportions
of important amino acids, may provide greater
versatility in meeting the needs of humans on long-term
space missions. >>*


* Βράσιμο 5 λεπτά (1 κ.σ. ΚΙΝΟΑ με 2 κ.σ. νερό) 
*












*Προσθήκης γύρης !! 

*
*
Μισή κουταλιά μαγιάς Μπύρας που είναι πλούσια σε βιταμίνη Β (θιαμίνη, Νιασίνη, φολικό οξύ και παντοθικό οξύ) και πρωτείνες.
*




*1-2 Σταγόνες Αιθέριο έλαιο Πορτοκάλι (Προαιρετικά Προστίθεται περισσότερο για τα Ιθαγενή)
*
*Συστατικά : ηλιέλαιο,αιθέριο έλαιο πορτοκαλιού (35%)


Προσθήκη βιταμινών (προαιρετικά) !! Εγώ έβαλα για την πτερρόρια Muta Vit την δοσολογία που αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες χρήσεως 1 κουταλάκι σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφής !!




*


*Και ΝΑΙ για πρώτη φορά θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω χρήση χρωστικής για να δώσω "λίγο" κόκκινο χρώμα στα καναρίνια μου !! Είμαι αντίθετος με της χρωστικές για τον λόγο που όλοι γνωρίζουμε....πρόβλημα στο συκώτι σε μεγάλες ποσότητες όμως !! Εγώ λόγο του ότι έχω τον φόβο μέσα μου έβαλα στα 100 γραμμάρια ίσα-ίσα στην μύτη του κ.γ. και πάλι κοιτάξτε χρώμα που έβγαλε η αυγοτροφή !!!! Ίσως και να μην ξανά χρησιμοποιήσω...ποτέ !!! 

*


*Πρόσθεσα και 50 γρ. τρίμμα καλαμποκόψωμου (ψωμί από την δουλειά μου... περίσσεμα. Το έβαλα στον φούρνο για 15 λεπτά στους 180' Βαθμούς ώστε να γίνει...παξιμάδι. Πέρασμα από το multi και έχω τρίμμα... φρυγανιάς από καλαμπόκι) Αυτό προαιρετικά αν δούμε και πάει να λασπώσει...βάζουμε λίγο-λίγο !!!  
*




*Προσθήκη και τσόφλια από 1 βρασμένο αυγό (στο νερό 1-2 σταγόνες ξύδι) και η αυγοτροφή είναι έτοιμη !!! 


*


**Συνήθως πρόσθετα και CHIA - PERILLA - BELLA DI NOTTE στην αυγοτροφή μου, αλλά τελευταία προτιμώ να τους χορηγώ σε ξεχωριστές αυγοθήκες για να έχω τον έλεγχο !!!!!  * 
*
CHIA
**




Θέλει μεγάλη υπομονή στην παρασκευή της και πολλά υλικά !!! Για όποιον έχει την δύναμη και την υπομονή ας την φτιάξει δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο για την υγεία τον πουλιών !!! Τα δικά μου την..... ξεσκίζουν !!!




*Σύντομα θα προβώ και σε αγορά του παρακάτω σκευάσματος για το συκώτι...αν και με αυτά που μαζεύω από την ύπαιθρο κάθε Κυριακή (όπως και εχτές) μου είναι..κάπως περιττό. Ας υπάρχει όμως δεν κάνει κακό !!!
**


* ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

η γνωμη η δικια μου ειναι για να γινει ποιο αφρατο το αυγοψωμο θελει να χτυπησουμε τα ασπραδια μονα τους να γινει μαρεγκα και να μπει σε ταψι μεγαλο (οπως φτιαχνουμε την καρυδοπιτα η το ραβανι).

Αλεξανδρε την γυρη για να παει σε ολο το μειγμα μπορεις να την λιωσεις πρωτα σε λιγο ζεστο (οχι καυτο νερο) η να την βαλεις σε ενα κρασοποτηρο και με καποιο αντικειμενο που θα χρεισημοποιηθει σαν γουδοχερι να χτυπησεις την γυρη για να σπασουν τα ''μπαλακια'' προσθετοντας ισως και μια φρυγανια για να γινει σκονη. 

πρωτα δοκιμασε την αυγοτροφη χωρις βιταμινουχα συμπληρωματα η αιθερια ελαια και χρωστικες και αν δεν δεις αποτελεσμα τοτε
να τα βαλεις. γιατι να φορτωσης τοσα τα πουλια και να χρειαστει να δωσεις το τελευταιο σκευασμα?

----------


## vag21

αυγοτροφη τουμπανο.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> η γνωμη η δικια μου ειναι για να γινει ποιο αφρατο το αυγοψωμο θελει να χτυπησουμε τα ασπραδια μονα τους να γινει μαρεγκα και να μπει σε ταψι μεγαλο (οπως φτιαχνουμε την καρυδοπιτα η το ραβανι).
> 
> Αλεξανδρε την γυρη για να παει σε ολο το μειγμα μπορεις να την λιωσεις πρωτα σε λιγο ζεστο (οχι καυτο νερο) η να την βαλεις σε ενα κρασοποτηρο και με καποιο αντικειμενο που θα χρεισημοποιηθει σαν γουδοχερι να χτυπησεις την γυρη για να σπασουν τα ''μπαλακια'' προσθετοντας ισως και μια φρυγανια για να γινει σκονη. 
> 
> πρωτα δοκιμασε την αυγοτροφη χωρις βιταμινουχα συμπληρωματα η αιθερια ελαια και χρωστικες και αν δεν δεις αποτελεσμα τοτε
> να τα βαλεις. γιατι να φορτωσης τοσα τα πουλια και να χρειαστει να δωσεις το τελευταιο σκευασμα?


*κ.Κώστα πάντα την γύρη την βάζω σε κρασοπότηρο όπως σωστά λέτε και με ένα μιξεράκι χειρός την διαλύω με χλιαρό νερό (για να μην χαλάσουν οι ουσίες) αναμειγμένο και με μέλι !! Πρώτη φόρα την έβαλα έτσι χύμα !! 

Αυγοτροφές έχω φτιάξει πάρα πολλές φορές και ποτέ μου δεν έβαζα μέσα συμπληρώματα !! Λόγο όμως και της πτερόροιας που έχει είδη ξεκινήσει επέλεξα να προσθέσω της βιταμίνες. Γι'αυτό γράφω και σε παρένθεση (προαιρετικά) !! Το ίδιο και με την χρωστική ! 
*

----------


## jk21

Την χρωστικη οταν την χρησιμοποιεις με μετρο και σε σταδιακα αυξανομενες καθε χρονο ποσοτητες (οταν δεν εχεις πιεση λογω πχ συμμετοχης σε καποιο διαγωνισμο ) δεν εχεις προβλημα .ειδικα αν δινεις και τα βοτανα ,πολυ περισσοτερο και το milk thistle που βοηθουν στην αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου .μιλω για καροτενοειδη και κανθαξανθινη που και στην φυση ο σπινος της βενεζουελας ,απο τον οποιο προηλθε το πραγματικα γονιαδιακα κοκκινο καναρινι (με διασταυρωση σπινου και καναρινιου ) προσλαμβανει απο φυσικες πηγες που στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχουν ως προς την κανθαξανθινη .μαλιστα ενα γονιδιακα κοκκινο καναρινι που και χωρις χρωστικη διατηρει το πορτοκαλι χρωμα ,ισως λογω dna να εχει ανθεκτικοτητα στο συκωτι περισσοτερη ,οπως αυτη που ο σπινος εχει προφανως σαν εξελεγκτικη κατασταση της φυσης για να μπορει να δεχεται ολες αυτες τις φυσικες χρωστικες χωρις επιβαρυνση .ακομη και στα καροτενοειδη υπερβολες επιβαρυνουν τη λειτουργια του συκωτιου

για την σωστη απορροφηση της χρωστικης εχω διαβασει (πρεπει να θυμηθω να το βρω .νομιζω στο  avianmedicine.net ) οτι βοηθα η λιποδιαλυτη βιταμινη Α .Ενα πολυσυμπληρωμα στην πτεροροια που την περιεχει σε οχι φουλ ποσοτητες (οπως ισως ειδατε και στο προγραμμα Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής  προτιμω τις μικροτερες δοσεις στο μεγαλυτερο διαστημα ) που ισως εχει και χολινη μεσα ,σιγουρα βοηθα 

ΑΛΕΞ την κινοα οχι με το μουλτι .ανακατεμα με το κουταλι για να μην την πληγωνεις και οξειδωνονται οι ουσιες της νωριτερα 
*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αλέξανδρε κάνεις καλή δουλειά , μπράβο σου,
μια συμβουλή αν μου επιτρέπεις, μείνε μακρυά από τα τσόφλια των αυγών.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *κ.Κώστα πάντα την γύρη την βάζω σε κρασοπότηρο όπως σωστά λέτε και με ένα μιξεράκι χειρός την διαλύω με χλιαρό νερό (για να μην χαλάσουν οι ουσίες) αναμειγμένο και με μέλι !! Πρώτη φόρα την έβαλα έτσι χύμα !! 
> 
> Αυγοτροφές έχω φτιάξει πάρα πολλές φορές και ποτέ μου δεν έβαζα μέσα συμπληρώματα !! Λόγο όμως και της πτερόροιας που έχει είδη ξεκινήσει επέλεξα να προσθέσω της βιταμίνες. Γι'αυτό γράφω και σε παρένθεση (προαιρετικά) !! Το ίδιο και με την χρωστική ! 
> *


αν με ξαναπεις κυριο θα τσακωθουμε :Fighting0030: 

για το βαψιμο στα κοκκινα καναρινια εχω διαβασει οτι δεν πρεπει η αυγοτροφη να εχει κροκο αυγου αλλα μονο ασπραδι.

τα τσοφλια που λεει και ο Νικος εγω δεν θα τα εβαζα για δυο λογους ο ενας ειναι λογο σαλμονελας και ο αλλος για να μπορουνε
να φανε την αυγοτροφη χωρις να διαλεγουν (μαλακο-σκληρο) και να ταϊζουν χωρις δυσκολια.

----------


## jk21

ο λογος απουσιας του κροκου στη διατροφη των κοκκινων πουλιων ειναι οτι η βασικη του χρωστικη ειναι η λουτεινη που εχει κιτρινη αποχρωση και στα κοκκινα καναρινια παραμενει κιτρινη αν φτασει στο φτερωμα .στις καρδερινες αντιθετα λογω γενετικης προδιαθεσης οπως εχουμε δει σε ερευνες που παραπεμπω στο θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει για το βαψιμο της μασκας ,μετατρεπεται σε καποιες χρωστικες που δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα στη φυση ,οι οποιες ονομαζονται canary xanthophylles που οπου υπαρχει γενετικη προδιαθεση (μασκα ) οδηγουνται εκει και βαφουν την περιοχη κοκκινη .

απο τη στιγμη που μπορουμε αντι λιγο νερο για να κανουμε χυλο το τυχον σφιχτο μιγμα προς ψησιμο ,να προσθεσουμε λιγο γαλα ( ενα 5 % δεν δημιουργει κανενα προβλημα ) δεν υπαρχει αναγκη για ασβεστιο μεσα απο τα  τσοφλια που πραγματι μπορει να δημιουργησουν κινδυνο σαλμονελλας

----------


## οδυσσέας

και το καλαμποκαλευρο εχει λουτεϊνη οποτε και αυτο δεν πρεπει να μπει στην αυγοτροφη του Αλεξανδρου οταν ειναι για καναρινια.

 αν ειναι μονο για της καρδερινες και τα πουλια ειναι σε εξωτερικη κλουβα το βρισκω υπερβολη να δωσει χρωστικη.

----------


## jk21

για αυτο το εχω συμπεριλαβει στη συνταγη .για την λουτεινη του .για κοκκινα καναρινια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .αλλα αν εχει σκοπο να τα κατεβασει σε διαγωνισμο .αλλιως δεν πειραζει .αν ομως ασχοληθει σοβαρα ,πρεπει να το αποφευγει .ειναι λιγο off topic εδω αλλα σε αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα με προσθηκη φυσικων χρωστικων ,η παροχη καρθαμελαιου περα των επιδρασεων του στην υγεια λογω λιπαρων οξεων ,βοηθα με την κοκκινωπη χρωστικη του .το ιδιο το αυγοψωμο αν εχει καποιος κανει ,ειναι πολυ πιο σκουρο 

η χρωστικη (κανθαξανθινη ) στις καρδερινες οχι μονο ειναι υπερβολη αλλα και λαθος γιατι μπορει να βαψει τα κιτρινα φτερα

----------


## karakonstantakis

> για αυτο το εχω συμπεριλαβει στη συνταγη .για την λουτεινη του .για κοκκινα καναρινια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .αλλα αν εχει σκοπο να τα κατεβασει σε διαγωνισμο .αλλιως δεν πειραζει .αν ομως ασχοληθει σοβαρα ,πρεπει να το αποφευγει .ειναι λιγο off topic εδω αλλα σε αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα με προσθηκη φυσικων χρωστικων ,η παροχη καρθαμελαιου περα των επιδρασεων του στην υγεια λογω λιπαρων οξεων ,βοηθα με την κοκκινωπη χρωστικη του .το ιδιο το αυγοψωμο αν εχει καποιος κανει ,ειναι πολυ πιο σκουρο 
> 
> *η χρωστικη (κανθαξανθινη ) στις καρδερινες οχι μονο ειναι υπερβολη αλλα και λαθος γιατι μπορει να βαψει τα κιτρινα φτερα*



*Δεν ξαναβάζω χρωστική γι'αυτόν και μόνο τον λόγο !!! 
Παιδιά μιλάμε ότι δεν προλαβαίνω να βάλω την αυγοτροφή και σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα έχει κάνει....φτερά !!! Χαίρομε που την τρώνε αλλά, Άν είναι να μου χαλάσει το κίτρινο από τα φτερά στης Καρδερίνες μου να λείπει !!!!!! Από την αρχή ήμουν διστακτικός...τσπ !!*  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jk21

η χρωστικη σιγουρα επηρεαζει το φτερωμα ειτε οπου υπαρχει κιτρινο ειτε λευκο .το ποσο πολυ ειναι αυτη που εβαλες δεν ξερω γιατι δεν εχω εμπειρια στη χρηση της .για το οτι θα σου την τρωγανε σαν τρελα εξ αρχης ή στην πορεια,ημουν σιγουρος

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αλεξανδρε πριν προτεινης κατι πρεπει πρωτα να το δοκιμαζεις στα πουλια σου και αν δεις οτι αξιζει τον κοπο τοτε 
να το μοιραστεις.  :Jumping0046:  
στην φαση που εισαι και να ξερεις, το καλυτερο ειναι να λες δεν ξερω και να ρωτας οπως κανεις σε αλλα θεματα. :winky: 

Υ.Γ.αυτο το ''κανεις καλη δουλεια'' του Δημητριαδη με παραξενεψε αλλα για να το πει θα εχει τους λογους του. :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

> σ'ευχαριστω Δημήτρη!  περιμένω και την απάντηση του Γιώργου.


Μιλησα προσφατα με τον Γιωργη .καποια προβληματα με την συνδεση του παλιοτερα και η φυση της δουλειας του ειδικα αυτο τον καιρο αλλα και καποιων αγροτικων υποχρεωσεων (τρυγος ) τον κρατανε για λιγο μακρια μας .ειναι καλα οπως και τα πουλακια του που πηγανε και φετος καλα οπως μου ειπε. σταθερα ταιζει την συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη χωρις προσθηκη σκουληκιων στη διατροφη .την συγκεκριμενη με το σαλιγκαρι δινει !

----------


## PAIANAS

> αν με ξαναπεις κυριο θα τσακωθουμε
> 
> για το βαψιμο στα κοκκινα καναρινια εχω διαβασει οτι δεν πρεπει η αυγοτροφη να εχει κροκο αυγου αλλα μονο ασπραδι.
> 
> τα τσοφλια που λεει και ο Νικος εγω δεν θα τα εβαζα για δυο λογους ο ενας ειναι λογο σαλμονελας και ο αλλος για να μπορουνε
> να φανε την αυγοτροφη χωρις να διαλεγουν (μαλακο-σκληρο) και να ταϊζουν χωρις δυσκολια.


Αν τα περάσεις για μερικά λεπτά από το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και μετά από το μπλέντερ και σαλμονέλλα δεν έχεις και δίνεις φούλ ασβέστιο .Σ αυτή την περίπτωση δεν βλέπω κίνδυνο .
Αν και η αυγοτροφή αυτή είναι τούμπανο ,στο μείγμα θα πρότεινα (αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ) 5 % ρυζάλευρο .Ειδικά την περίοδο των νεοσσών βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη.


Εύκολη αυγοτροφή και πολύ θρεπτική είναι και οποιαδήποτε του εμπορίου ,αναμεμειγμένη με μπρόκολο και χτυπημένη στο μίξερ ώστε να γίνει ενιαίο μείγμα  . 2 λεπτά δουλειά και εξασφαλισμένη αποδοχή .

----------


## jk21

Ριζαλευρο ανετα μπορει να μπει σε τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα σαν προσθηκη .μετα το ψησιμο ,κατα την ετοιμασια θα ελεγα .επισης τοσο το μπροκολο οσο και αλλα λαχανικα πχ αρακας που θα μπορουσαν να την αφρατεψουν αν αλεθουν μαζι της (και ειναι και θρεπτικα ) ειναι καλες προτασεις  ,αλλα μονο στην ποσοτητα που χορηγουμε εντος μιας μερας .αντε δυο .γιατι ως υδαρη τροφη ,οδηγει στο να αλλοιωθει το μιγμα πιο ευκολα .εννοειται οτι και τοτε την διατηρουμε εντος ψυγειου !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Μιλησα προσφατα με τον Γιωργη .καποια προβληματα με την συνδεση του παλιοτερα και η φυση της δουλειας του ειδικα αυτο τον καιρο αλλα και καποιων αγροτικων υποχρεωσεων (τρυγος ) τον κρατανε για λιγο μακρια μας .ειναι καλα οπως και τα πουλακια του που πηγανε και φετος καλα οπως μου ειπε. σταθερα ταιζει την συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη χωρις προσθηκη σκουληκιων στη διατροφη .την συγκεκριμενη με το σαλιγκαρι δινει !


Δημητρη σ'ευχαριστω,το ξερω οτι μονο με την αυγοτροφη σου μπορουν να μεγαλωσουν μικρα οπως μπορουν και με αυγο μονο.
την ερωτηση την εκανα για αυτους που τους αρεσει να καταδικαζουν μια προταση χωρις να την εχουν δοκιμασει πρωτα,
και για αυτους που λενε οτι τα μικρα δεν μεγαλωνουν αν δεν φανε σκουληκια... και ιδικες αυγοτροφες.

αλλα ειναι βλεπεις ποιο ευκολο να καταδικασεις την αυγοτροφη παρα τα πουλια που εχεις...

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ η αληθεια βρισκεται στη μεση .το αυγο ειναι πληρης πρωτεινη και ειδικα το ασπραδι οτι πιο πληρες σε αμινοξεα μπορει να υπαρξει .ειναι επαρκεστατο διατροφικα αν ταιζετε απο τα πουλια σε συνδιασμο με ενα καλο φρεσκο (για να εχει τα λιπαρα οξεα και τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες υπαρκτες ) μιγμα σπορων .ουτε ισως η αυγοτροφη καν να ειναι αναγκαια .εχει ακομα και την Β12 βιταμινη που ειναι το προβλημα για μια καθαρα φυτοφαγικη διαιτα .ομως πολλα πουλια ,ειδικα αυτα που ειναι πρωτης γεννιας (δεν αναφερομαι καν σε αυτα που ειναι .... μηδενικης γενιας (ταλαιπωρα πιασμενα ) δεν ειναι ευκολο απο την μια μερα στην αλλη να ξεχασουν ενστικτα της φυσης .και να επιμενουν στην χρηση εντομων και σκουληκιων .βασικα ισως αυτο να μην το βρισκουν ουτε στα πεθαμενα και βρασμενα σκουληκια που τους προσφερουμε ,αφου στη φυση ειναι συλλεκτες - κυνηγοι ζωντανων εντομων (και οχι τοσο σκουληκιων αφηνοντας τετοια γουστα για αλλα εντομοφαγα οπως ο κοκκινολαιμης ,ο κοτσυφας κλπ ) αλλα ειναι μια μεση λυση .την ιδια λυση δινει και η ομοιας διατροφικης αξιας πρωτεινη του σαλιγκαριου ,ισως και της γαριδας που ειπες γιατι ειναι και τα δυο ασπονδυλα οπως τα σκουληκια .παρομοιο κρεας εχουν .απλα η γαριδα ειναι ζωο της θαλλασας .


το σαλιγκαρι το εισηγαγα πραγματι σαν μια εναλλακτικη πολυ πιο οικονομικη λυση για τους εκτροφεις ,αλλα πολλοι το βλεπουν επιφυλακτικα .οχι βεβαια και τα τσιχλοειδη της φυσης που το αλλαζουν τα φωτα ... απλα γιατι εκεινα εχουν τη δυναμη οπως και τα κοτσυφια ,να σπανε το κελυφος ,ενω τα finches στη φυση οπως ειναι λογικο οχι ! 

αυτο ομως που μου γαργαλαει συνεχως την περιεργεια ,ειναι η χρηση της μελιγκρας ! η μελιγκρα (αφιδα ) ειναι ισως ενα απο τα βασικοτερα εντομα που ειναι πραγματικη τροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση .το θεμα ειναι αν υπαρχει κινδυνος μεταδοσης ασθενειων απο αυτη .ασθενειες των φυτων σιγουρα μεταφερει .των πουλιων αφου ειναι τοσο βασικη τροφη της καρδερινας ,θα ελεγε κανεις πως μαλλον οχι ,αλλα μπορεις να αποκλεισεις οτι απο ενστικτο αμεσως μετα τα πουλια πανε και τρωνε και κατι αλλο; δεν ξερω .... αυτο που σιγουρα ξερω οτι αν υπαρχει καποιος ισως κινδυνος να τις προσφερεις στο κλαρι ,αν τις βρασεις πρωτα κανενα 10 λεπτο και τις στραγγισεις σε σουρωτηρι ,ειναι οτι καλυτερο για αναμιξη στο αυγοψωμο 

αυγοψωμο που δεν δινει σε καρδερινες μονο ο Γιωργος  (να σαι σιγουρος οτι το ξερω καλα ... )   αλλα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια .δεν εχει σημασια ποιος δινει αλλα ποιος θα παρει το θαρρος να δοκιμασει και κεινος .και να μην ανησυχεις για καταδικες και μη ... βλεπεις να ιδρωνει κανενα αυτι;  :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ,όταν μπαίνει στο κλουβί κλαρί αγριόχορτου με μελίγκρα ,γίνεται το Πάσχα της καρδερίνας ..άρα ότι και να μεταφέρει ,δεν ενοχλεί και αφομειώνεται από τον οργανισμό τους .Είναι κάτι σαν το senecio ,είναι τοξικό αλλά ουδόλλως ενοχλεί τα πουλιά και το ταράζουν.Προφανώς υπάρχουν μηχανισμοί άμυνας που δεν έχουν (και ίσως δεν πρόκειται) να ερευνηθούν .Το αποτέλεσμα όμως αντικατοπτρίζεται σε υγιή πουλιά με πανέμορφες μάσκες .
Η δουλειά που κάνεις ,έχει βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο να ξεφύγει από τις πεπατημένες μεθόδους εκτροφής και να βαδίσει σε άλλα μονοπάτια .Ακόμα υπάρχει πολλή ανηφόρα ,αλλά τα πρώτα νήματα έχουν γίνει και αυτό είναι παρήγορο και ελπιδοφόρο για τη συνέχεια .

----------


## jk21

Ρε Νικολα εχεις δοκιμασει και δεν μου το πες; παντα ηθελα να το κανω αλλα μετα απο την ξαφνικη νιλα που ειχα παθει για αγνωστους λογους στα προηγουμενα πουλακια ,δεν ηθελα να δοκιμασω κατι που δεν ημουν σιγουρος στα νεα που μου εχουν καλοι φιλοι εμπιστευθει ...


* δεν σε ειχε παρει χαμπαρι τελικα  το μεσημερι .... ξερεις εσυ  :Happy0187:

----------


## PAIANAS

Όχι μόνο έχω δοκιμάσει ..αλλά ψάχνω και για φυτά που έχουν μελίγκρα για να τους τα προσφέρω ..
Από χορταρικά έχω δοκιμάσει ότι βρίσκω σε αγρούς και χωράφια .Ότι βλέπω ότι το τρώνε το ξανακόβω ,χωρίς πολλές φορές να ξέρω την ονομασία τους .Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα πουλιά (από ένστινκτο) γνωρίζουν τι πρέπει να φάνε και τι να απορρίψουν .
Μόνο προσοχή στα ραντισμένα με φυτοφάρμακα και στις άκρες των δρόμων που είναι συγκεντρωμένος μόλυβδος η μπορεί να έχουν ουρήσει ζώα .

----------


## jk21

στο θεμα για την διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση εχω βαλει καρδερινακι να τσιμπα μελιγκρα σε ελατακι .ας δουμε και ακομα ενα (και παλι ανηλικο ! οχι τυχαιο .... ) 
σε αλλο δεντρακι

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σαν πρώτη αιτία θανάτου των πουλιών στην φύση, καταγράφεται ο υποσιτισμός,
ακολουθούν οι φυσικοί θηρευτές , λόγω και του υποσιτισμού, μετά η επέμβαση του ανθρώπου τα φυτοφάρμακα κλπ.

Το ένστικτο λειτουργεί αβίαστα στα πουλιά όταν βρίσκονται σε ένα απέραντο καταπράσινο λιβάδι,
εκεί τρώνε ότι πραγματικά επιθυμούν, αλλά καταπράσινα λιβάδια με αυτές τις επιλογές έχουμε 4-5 μήνες τον χρόνο (εκτός τα τροπικά τμήματα που είναι όλο τον χρόνο).
Τους υπόλοιπους μήνες το ένστικτο προφανώς λειτουργεί υπό πίεση ,η και υπό μεγάλη πίεση έως και σε σημείο (δώσε υμιν σήμερον) ειδικά τον χειμώνα και όταν όλα είναι χιονισμένα.
Έχοντας αυτό σαν μπούσουλα νοιώθω πιο σίγουρος όταν βλέπω να επιλέγουν τι θα φανέ σε περίοδο επάρκειας,
και προβληματίζομαι για τις επιλογές τους όταν το ένστικτο δεν λειτουργεί αβίαστα και ειδικότερα γνωρίζοντας ότι υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες οι επιλογές τους είναι και περισσότερο συνδυαστικές ως αν αφορά τις τροφές.
Από την άλλη πλευρά στην αιχμαλωσία που υπάρχει και μια φαινομενική επάρκεια το ένστικτο δεν παύει να λειτουργεί,
και με βάση αυτό θα σκεφτεί κανείς, θεωρείται καλό ότι τους δίνουμε και το αποδέχονται, μόνο και μόνο για αυτόν το λόγο, τις συνδυαστικές επιλογές που έχουν στην φύση , έχουμε γνώση να τις προσφέρουμε,η κρίνουμε μόνων αποτελέσματος.

----------


## adreas

> Σαν πρώτη αιτία θανάτου των πουλιών στην φύση, καταγράφεται ο υποσιτισμός,
> ακολουθούν οι φυσικοί θηρευτές , λόγω και του υποσιτισμού, μετά η επέμβαση του ανθρώπου τα φυτοφάρμακα κλπ.
> 
> Το ένστικτο λειτουργεί αβίαστα στα πουλιά όταν βρίσκονται σε ένα απέραντο καταπράσινο λιβάδι,
> εκεί τρώνε ότι πραγματικά επιθυμούν, αλλά καταπράσινα λιβάδια με αυτές τις επιλογές έχουμε 4-5 μήνες τον χρόνο (εκτός τα τροπικά τμήματα που είναι όλο τον χρόνο).
> Τους υπόλοιπους μήνες το ένστικτο προφανώς λειτουργεί υπό πίεση ,η και υπό μεγάλη πίεση έως και σε σημείο (δώσε υμιν σήμερον) ειδικά τον χειμώνα και όταν όλα είναι χιονισμένα.
> Έχοντας αυτό σαν μπούσουλα νοιώθω πιο σίγουρος όταν βλέπω να επιλέγουν τι θα φανέ σε περίοδο επάρκειας,
> και προβληματίζομαι για τις επιλογές τους όταν το ένστικτο δεν λειτουργεί αβίαστα και ειδικότερα γνωρίζοντας ότι υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες οι επιλογές τους είναι και περισσότερο συνδυαστικές ως αν αφορά τις τροφές.
> Από την άλλη πλευρά στην αιχμαλωσία που υπάρχει και μια φαινομενική επάρκεια το ένστικτο δεν παύει να λειτουργεί,
> και με βάση αυτό θα σκεφτεί κανείς, θεωρείται καλό ότι τους δίνουμε και το αποδέχονται, μόνο και μόνο για αυτόν το λόγο, τις συνδυαστικές επιλογές που έχουν στην φύση , έχουμε γνώση να τις προσφέρουμε,η κρίνουμε μόνων αποτελέσματος.


Μαζί  σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!+1

----------


## jk21

Λαμβανοντας σαν νεο δεδομενο την ανισορροπια ασβεστιου φωσφορου που υπαρχει σιγουρα στα mealworms που ισως καποιοι βαζουν αντι σαλιγκαριου στην αυγοτροφη ή και της αντιστοιχης ανισορροπιας (εχει αρκετο φωσφορο και αυτο ) που υπαρχει και στο σαλιγκαρι 
(ποστς 388 -389   Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature  )

θα ηθελα να αναθεωρησω για καθε ενδεχομενο την αρχικη συνταγη ,προσθετοντας αντι μικρης ποσοτητας νερου που συνηθως χρειαζοταν στο μιγμα πριν το ψησιμο για να γινει χυλος (ειδικα αν τα αυγα δεν ηταν μεγαλα ) ,γυρω στα 30 -50 ml φρεσκου πληρους γαλακτος ,που ειναι ιδανικη πηγη ασβεστιου . Η αλλαγη θα γινει με επεργασια στην 1η σελιδα ,ωστε αν καποιος δεν φτασει να δει το παρων σχολιο να ειναι οκ .

----------


## jk21

και για τους λατρεις του γαλακτος (υπαρχει σε αρκετες συνταγες ιταλων εκτροφεων για καρδερινες ) ετοιμαζω συντομα συνταγη με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (ειδα σημερα αυτο το σκευσμα  http://www.olympos.gr/proionta/gala/...ktozi-freelact σε προσφορα 1+1 σε καποιο μαρκετ και μου ρθε η ιδεα .υπαρχουν και αλλες μαρκες απο οτι ξερω  )  για να μην εχουμε κανενα κολλημα με τον μεταβολισμο της ,ανεξαρτητα της ποσοτητας χορηγησης ,και εναλλακτικα μερος των αλευρων να αντικατασταθει με το επισης προτεινομενο απο τους ιταλους σιμιγδαλι .ειτε σταρενιο ειτε καλαμποκισιο ειτε και τα δυο .φυσικα σε αυγοψωμο που γινεται πανευκολα και οχι στην λασπωδη κατασκευη που δινουν με τα βρασιματα κλπ κλπ οι αλλες συνταγες  που οι εκτροφεις καρδερινας σιγουρα θα εχουν ηδη διαβασει σε ιταλικες ιστοσελιδες 


.... προσεχως  και συντομως λοιπον μια νεα συνταγη για την τουρκοπουλα !

----------


## vag21

αντε να δουμε τι μας ετοιμαζει παλι ο μαγειρας χαχαχα.

----------


## dimitrioy

με σκετο καλαμποκαλευρο και τα υπολοιπα μπορουμε να 
κανουμε αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες?

----------


## jk21

εννοεις αν βαλεις σαν αλευρι μονο καλαμποκι και τα αυγα κλπ να ειναι ιδια; ναι μπορεις με πολυ περισσοτερη λουτεινη αλλα υστερηση σε καποια αμινοξεα και βιταμινες που εχει λιγοτερες ή πολυ λιγες το καλαμποκι σε σχεση με τα αλλα .αν θες κανε μισο καλαμποκι ,μισο βρωμη .την νεα συνταγη με το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη την ειδες ;  αναφερω πως μπορεις να την προσαρμοσεις για καρδερινες 
Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )

----------


## joncr

> στο θεμα για την διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση εχω βαλει καρδερινακι να τσιμπα μελιγκρα σε ελατακι .ας δουμε και ακομα ενα (και παλι ανηλικο ! οχι τυχαιο .... ) 
> σε αλλο δεντρακι


Δαμασκινια ειναι το δεντρακι  :Happy:

----------


## dimitrioy

εγω εκανα σημερα την εξης αυγοτροφη,η οποια εγινε πολυ ωραια!
200γρ καλαμποκαλευρο κιτρινο
200γρ αλευρι ολικης μαυρο
200γρ σιμιγδαλι ψηλο
8 αυγα
1 και μισο μπεικιν παουντερ
ξυσμα πορτοκαλι απο 2 μετρια πορτοκαλια
2 κουτ. σουπ. μελι
50γρ ελαιολαδο
50γρ γαλα για μωρα kid
4 κουτ.σουπας.σουσαμι ξεφλουδισμενο. νερο οσο παρει.

αυριο θα το τριψω στο μουλτι ,και μετα στην ψυξη!
  ελπιζω να το τιμησουν!! εμενα παντως μου αρεσει!

----------


## jk21

την επομενη φορα μην βαζεις nounou kid γιατι ι προσθετο σιδηρο και δεν κανει κακο ο πολυς στα πουλια .μην ανησυχεις παντως για τις καρδερινες ειδικα γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως λοφω εντομων εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερες αναγκες απο καναρινι ή παπαγαλο

----------


## Ταρταρος

πολύ καλές πληροφορίες παιδιά, ευχαριστώ, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι ορισμένα υλικά  ονομάζονται διαφορετικά εδώ στην Κύπρο αλλά θα τα βρω σίγουρα

----------


## jk21

πες μου ποια δεν βρισκεις εκει με τις ονομασιες τους στην ελλαδα

----------


## Ταρταρος

καλαμποκάλευρο,                                                  νομίζω εδώ την λέμε σιταροπούλα 
*300γρ αλεύρι σίτου σκληρό (τύπου χωριάτικο)                        πρέπει να είναι το αλεύρι σιταριού 
αμαρανθο                          δεν ξέρω τί ειναι αλλα θα το κοιτάξω στα βιολογικα καταστήματα

Τα υπόλοιπα λίγο πολύ τά ξέρω,

Ευχαριστώ*

----------


## jk21

Ναι εκει το καλαμποκι λεγεται σιταροπουλα .απο σιταροπουλα να διαλεξεις αλευρι οσο πιο κιτρινο μπορεις ,αν εχει πανω απο μια ποικιλια 

αλευρι σιτου σκληρο ,ναι του σιταριου εννοω και θα διαλεξεις και εκει καποιο που δεν ειναι λευκο αλλα προς το κιτρινωπο (λιγοτερο κιτρινωπο βεβαια απο της σιταροπουλας )

αντι αμαρανθο να βαλεις αλευρι βρωμης 

δες ομως και αυτη 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*

----------


## Ταρταρος

Φαίνεται καλύτερη αυτή, θα την κοιτάξω καλύτερα το βράδυ στο σπίτι και αν έχω απορίες τα λέμε, ευχαριστώ ακόμα μια φορά

----------


## Ταρταρος

* σκονη γλυκανισο  --  μπορω να αλέσω γλυκάνισο ,?


μισο κουταλακι του εσπρεσσο , για πόση ποσότητα μιλάμε?*

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις ειδικο μεταλλικο γουδοχερι ναι  ή ειδικο μυλο .ομως εγω παιρνω ετοιμη .ψαξε στα μαγαζια με βοτανα της ευρυπιδου κοντα στη βαρβακειο λαχαναγορα .αν δεν βρεις πες μου να σου στειλω πμ  που 

μισο  κουταλακι του εσπρεσσο ειναι σχεδον το 1/5 απο κουταλι του γλυκου

----------


## Ταρταρος

την εφτιξα ρε παιδιά, πολύ ωραία φαίνεται, θα βαλω σίμερα και θα σας πω το αποτέλεσμα. Α   ξέχασα να ρωτήσω πώς ανεβάζομαι φωτογραφίες?

----------


## Gardelius

> την εφτιξα ρε παιδιά, πολύ ωραία φαίνεται, θα βαλω σίμερα και θα σας πω το αποτέλεσμα. Α   ξέχασα να ρωτήσω πώς ανεβάζομαι φωτογραφίες?


Ριξε μια ματια εδω Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ  ::

----------


## Stragalini

καλησπέρα μια βοήθεια στην παραγωγή αυγοτρωφής λόγο έλλειψης υλικών δεν βρήκα καρθαμέλαιο  και αλευρη αμάρανθου ,πείρα σταρένιο σκληρό, καλαμποκάλευρο και βρώμης αντί για γάλα χωρείς λακτόζη μπορώ να βάλω με λίγα λιπαρά ?

βρήκα και αλεύρι φαγόπυρου μπαίνει αντί για αμάρανθου?

----------


## jk21

στη θεση του αμαρανθου βαζεις επιπλεον βρωμης και υπεραρκει ! αν δεν βρισκεις γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (εχει και η αγνο ενα κιτρινο με λευκο ,που ειναι δικια σας μακεδονιτικη ) βαζεις φρεσκο αλλα μονο 5% στη συνολικη ποσοτητα των υλικων .οχι παραπανω .αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις ! καρθαμελαιο ,σιτελαιο ,ηλιελαιο ειναι λαδια που χανουν πολυ την αξια τους με το ψησιμο και ειναι *κατι που ηταν λαθος μου*  ,σαν προταση παροχης με αυτο τον τροπο .οταν ενσωματωνονται καθε μερα 1-2 σταγονες στην αυγοτροφη μια ταιστρας οτι καλυτερο .αντιθετα το ελαιολαδο ειναι μια χαρα .βαλε απο αυτο

----------


## Stragalini

η αυγοτρωφή έτοιμη μοσχοβολάει ,και παρα πολλή καλή υφή την ενίσχυσα και με σπόρους κινόα μια κουταλιά γύρη λίγη σπιρουλίνα και μια κουταλιά απο το μείγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων που ετοίμασα με 13 βότανα και τους έβαλα κατευθείαν να φάνε με τα μούτρα έπεσαν αχαχ

----------


## Stragalini

θα μπορούσα να βάλω σπόρους αμαρανθου στην αυγοτρωφή ? κάπου το είδα ότι το αναφέρεις,αν ναι τους βράζω όπως τους σπόρους κινόα ?για 2/3 λεπτά ?

----------


## jk21

ναι δοκιμασε .ειναι λιγο πιο σκληρουτσικοι παντως σε σχεση με την κινοα .αν εχεις .αν δεν εχεις ,προτιμησε την κινοα  .ο αμαρανθος βολευει παρα πολυ και σε φυτρο .ειναι μια σταλιτσα και αν ανακατευτει με την αυγοτροφη ,ειναι λες και ειναι σιμιγδαλενιος χαλβας

----------


## vag21

> στη θεση του αμαρανθου βαζεις επιπλεον βρωμης και υπεραρκει ! αν δεν βρισκεις γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (εχει και η αγνο ενα κιτρινο με λευκο ,που ειναι δικια σας μακεδονιτικη ) βαζεις φρεσκο αλλα μονο 5% στη συνολικη ποσοτητα των υλικων .οχι παραπανω .αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις ! καρθαμελαιο ,σιτελαιο ,ηλιελαιο ειναι λαδια που χανουν πολυ την αξια τους με το ψησιμο και ειναι *κατι που ηταν λαθος μου*  ,σαν προταση παροχης με αυτο τον τροπο .οταν ενσωματωνονται καθε μερα 1-2 σταγονες στην αυγοτροφη μια ταιστρας οτι καλυτερο .αντιθετα το ελαιολαδο ειναι μια χαρα .βαλε απο αυτο


τωρα μας το λες βρε μητσο και φαγαμε τον κοσμο να βρουμε καρθαμελαιο  ::

----------


## jk21

οτι μαθαινω ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ξερεις οτι το λεω ,ειτε ανατρεπει ειτε επιβεβαιωνει οσα υποστηριζα ! παντως οτι δεν ψηνεται ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν αξιζει να δοθει και ωμο ! γιατι δεν βρισκεις βρε; σε βιολογικα υπαρχει

----------


## vag21

> οτι μαθαινω ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ξερεις οτι το λεω ,ειτε ανατρεπει ειτε επιβεβαιωνει οσα υποστηριζα ! παντως οτι δεν ψηνεται ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν αξιζει να δοθει και ωμο ! γιατι δεν βρισκεις βρε; σε βιολογικα υπαρχει


πλακα σου κανω βρε,εχω και λινελαιο που μου εχεις δωσει.αν και τα βιολογικα μητσο ειναι ειδος προς εξαφανιση πια.

----------


## jk21

μενει και τιποτα ανοιχτο; ... πικρα

----------


## Stragalini

θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το γαιδουραγκαθέλαιο (Distelol) κατευθείαν στο νερό της ποτίστρας ?και σε τι ποσότητα

----------


## Stragalini

Αν οχι μια κουταλιά του γλυκού στα 100 γρ αυγόψομου είναι καλά ?

----------


## jk21

στην ποτιστρα και να το βαλεις θα παει στο πανω μερος .ειναι ελαφρυτερο απο το νερο .δεν αναμιγνυεται .μια χαρα ειναι η ποσοτητα που λες για 100γρ αυγοψωμου

----------


## Stragalini

Λοιπόν αφού έφτιαξα το φανταστικό αυγόψομο (το τρώνε με πολύ ευχαρίστηση ) συμπληρώνω στα 100γρ μια κουταλιά του γλυκού γύρη διαλυμένη σε 20μλ νερού  μέσα στο οποίο βάζω και μια κουταλιά του γλυκού καρθαμέλαιο και μια δόση προβιοτικού  (dextrolyt) της cede το οποίο απορροφάται από ρασκ και ανακατεύετε με το αυγόψομο , επίσης βάζω 1 brazil μια κουταλιά του γλυκού από το μείγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων και μια πρέζα σπιρουλίνα ,στο τέλος συμπληρώνω και τους σπόρους Κινοα ελαφρός βρασμένους για 3 λεπτά και τους αφήνω να απορροφήσουν το υπόλοιπο νερό σκέφτομαι να συμπληρώσω και μια κουταλιά του γλυκού σιτέλαιο  από Μάρτη και μετά. 
Πώς το βλέπετε ? καλό Η υπερβολικό ?

----------


## jk21

Mια χαρα αρκει να μην σου λασπωνει ,ειδικα με το επιπλεον λαδι 

το dextrolyt δεν ειναι προβιοτικο αλλα δεξτροζη ,ηλεκτρολυτες (οπως και το almora plus )  ,κατι που για μενα δεν χρειαζεται να δινεται συχνα (η δεξτροζη ταιζει του μυκητες και ηλεκτρολυτες χρειαζονται μονο τα περιστερια που κανουν ταξιδια και τους χανουν )  και ΠΡΕΒΙΟΤΙΚΟ (φρουκτολιγοσακχαριτες ) 

προτιμω το κουσκους αντι ρασκ .ανθρωπινο σκευασμα ,σιγουρα καλυτερα αλευρια θα εχει σαν πρωτη υλη 

βιταμινη Ε μεσω του σιτελαιου θες αμεσα και οχι τον μαρτη .την ενισχυση της γονιμοτητας πρεπει να την κανεις απο τωρα ,ενω την αντιοξειδωτικη της δραση την θες ολο το χρονο

----------


## Stragalini

ωραία η επόμενη δόση θα είναι με σιτέλαιο και χωρείς (dextrolyt) το ρασκ το είχα οπότε μόλις τελείωση το αντικαθιστώ με κουσκούς

----------


## Ταρταρος

Παιδιά την Περιλλα  κανη να την βαζομαι στην αυγοτροφη ,αν ναι σε τη ποσότητα.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανακατευουμε σπορους στην αυγοτροφη ,που μπορουν λογω μεγεθους να δινονται και στο κανονικο μιγμα .Μπορεις να την βαλεις στο βασικο μιγμα .Πες μου ποιο μιγμα εχεις και ποση ποσοτητα εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη ,να σου πω ακριβως τι να κανεις 

στην αυγοτροφη προσφερονται για αναμιξη (ειδικα αν δεν τους τρωνε σκετους σε μικρη ταιστρα ) σποροι οπως η καμελινη ,η κια ,η παπαρουνα .Ή και βλαστημενοι σποροι που μπορει καποιος να ετοιμαζει

----------


## Ταρταρος

Ευχαριστω φιλε, παντα εκπροσδεχτη και καλοδεχουμενη η βοηθεια Παιδεια. ποση σπιρουλλινα βαζεται ανα 1 κιλο αυγοτροφη? 1 πρεζα?

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη αν το ελαιο που θα βαλουμε ειναι αγουρελαιο πειραζει?

----------


## jk21

AΝΔΡΕΑ εγω αυτο που βαζω ,ειναι σχεδον στη μυτη του κουταλιου στα 100 γρ .Δοκιμασε αρχικα λιγοτερο μεχρι να συνηθισουν τη γευση της και να ειναι αποδεκτη 

Αν εννοεις ελαιολαδο πρωτης σοδειας ,ναι μπορεις

----------


## serafeim

απο ελια ειναι δημητρη αγουρη ελια... ειναι οχι παρθενοουτε εξτρα παρθενο ουτε εξτρα εξτρα παρθενο αλλα το ΤΟΠ στην κατηγορια του ελαιολαδου το Αγουρελαιο... οποτε βαζω αυτο οταν αποκτησω θα το εχω στο νου μου γιατι το αλλο που εχεις στην συνταγη ειναι αδυνατον να το βρω εδω Λαμια...!!!

----------


## jk21

βαζε αυτο και αρκει .Αστο το αλλο ,μην σε αγχωνει

----------


## serafeim

ωραια...
μπορουμε να κανουμε την ιδια συνταγη και για καναρινια ή δεν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν επιτρεπετε. Ειναι πολυ βαρια για καναρινια.
Βρες μια συνταγη για καναρινια και φτιαξε.
Εγω δινω την αυγοτρωφη ¨Η αυγοτρωφη μου¨ του Δημητρη και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος

----------


## serafeim

την εχω δοκιμασει και δεν την τρωγανε με αποτελεσμα να την φανε τα σπουργιτια και οι δεκαοχτουρες οσο περισεψτε γιατι περναγαν οι μερες και την ειχα δοκιμασει 3 μερες...αλλα θα την ξανακανω

----------


## Θοδωρής

Πηγενε στο θεμα "Η αυγοτρωφη μου" και γραψε μας μερικα στοιχεια για τον τροπο που τους την εδινες
και δεν την ετρωγαν να σε βοηθησουμε εκει.
Για ολα υπαρχει λυση

----------


## jk21

η παρουσα αυγοτροφη ,χωρις σαλιγκαρι και χωρις επιπλεον αυγα ,ειναι μια χαρα και για καναρινια .αλλα και γω προτιμω την 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*

----------


## jk21

*για οσους θελουν εξτρα πρωτεινη ,αλλα δεν τους αρεσει η ιδεα των νοστιμοτατων και θρεπτικοτατων σαλιγκαριων ....

για οσους η γυναικα τους τους πεταξε απο το σπιτι ,οταν τα mealworms κανανε βολτα στο υπνοδωματιο του παιδιου ...

για οσους τους εκοψε το χομπι του μελισσοκομου (αφιερωμενο σε ενα μη μελος μας ... που ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι μας διαβαζει )  ,οταν μαζι με μελι και γυρη ,φερανε στο σπιτι και κηροσκουληκα για τις καρδερινες τους και μετα πηρανε ποδι ....

για οσους δεν επιθυμουν να τα σταζουν για πεθαμενα mealworms ,buffalo και οτι αλλους ειδους σκουληκαντερες 

για οσους δεν θελουν να τρεχουν για μουροφυλλα ,ταιζοντας μεταξοσκωληκες 

για οσους δεν τους αρεσανε οι ελληνικες γαρδελοσυνταγες και ψαχνανε ιταλικες ...

για τους ιδιους που τους επιασε η πατριδοφροσυνη και θελουν κατι ελληνικο βελτιωμενο .... αλλα να μην φευγουν και απο τις συνηθειες τους 

για οσους ειναι οπαδοι της <<  Η αυγοτροφή μου.  >> αλλα την θελουν πιο αφρατη και να γινεται αυτο με τυροπηγμα που δινει και εξτρα πρωτεινη 
( επιτρεπεται και στα καναρινια αν ταισουν νεοσσους ) 



τα πραγματα ειναι απλα  :

ειτε στην παρουσα συνταγη Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή  αντι σαλιγκαριου 

ειτε στην  <<   Η αυγοτροφή μου.  >>


βραζουν * 




*1 λιτρο γαλα με χαμηλα λιπαρα (για την παρασκευη του τυροπηγματος ,χωρις σημαντικη αυξηση των λιπαρων της τροφης )  και μολις παει να παρει βραση  
**








ριχνουν   μεσα 3-4 κουταλιες της σουπας μηλοξυδο (και ξυδι απλο κανει ) και πολυ συντομα το γαλα κοβει  ( προσοχη να εχετε χαμηλα το ματι ,για να μην ξεχειλισει το γαλα την στιγμη που ριχνετε το ξυδι ) 





Απεσυρουμε  το γαλα απο τη φωτια και με σουρωτηρι στραγγιζουμε  καλα (και σιγα σιγα ) το τυροπηγμα 



Ανακατεβουμε  το τυροπηγμα με αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη (παρουσα αρχικη συνταγη ) σε ποσοτητα της  1 κιλου ή αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα της 
<<  Η αυγοτροφή μου. >>  και εχουν μια πιο πρωτεινουχα και αφρατη προταση για τα πουλια τους 


**











*

----------


## vag21

χαχαχαχα, ρε μητσο ελιωσα στο γελιο.

----------

